# JADE Ethnic Orchestra - Final week of the 40% off Sale!



## StrezovSampling (Mar 18, 2020)

The biggest collection of Chinese and Mongolian virtual instruments out there. A unique and breathtaking collection featuring some of the best Chinese musicians recorded in their country with state of the art equipment and a *deep sampling approach with up to 4 dynamic layers*. An *Ethnic Chinese Orchestra, Percussion Section, two Choirs and more* all in one package.

*After the journey of a lifetime we are proud to present our biggest collection of virtual instruments to date: JADE Ethnic Orchestra.*


We learned so much about ethnic instruments when we sampled Balkan Ethnic Orchestra in 2017. After spending three years refining our sampling process Strezov Sampling finally brings to you the next product in our Ethnic series. Being inspired by the special sound of Chinese instruments and Mongolian singers we decided it's hightime to create an inspiring instrument in that area filling a huge gap in today's virtual instrument landscape.

Comprised of over 50 instruments spread across more than 100 instrument patches, Jade Ethnic Orchestra gives you the option to choose between multiple categories, such as Bowed Strings Ensembles, Bowed Strings Solo, Plucked Strings, Voices, Woodwinds, Percussion (based on our X3M engine) and stemmed out sound-designed pads created especially for the library by Lyubomir Goshev. The library was co-produced by composer and multiinstrumentalists Seth Tsui, who conducted and recorded the sessions in Beijing, China.

JADE Ethnic Orchestra is a huge collection of Asian ethnic instruments. Most of the sampled instruments originate from China, but along with them we have included others, like the Hoomai men choir, the Mongolian Longsong Quartet, Moorin-Khuur, the Shakuhachi and many others Asia is to be proud of. A detailed list of the library's content, a thorough description of the instruments and other technical info can be found at the end of this manual.














*Pre Order Now and save 139 €. Normal Price 479 € (excl. VAT). Additional Crossgrade discounts from BALKAN Ethnic Orchestra and Rhodope 2 Ethnic Bulgarian Choir are available upon login.*

*Download your free XIAO Flute today! *


Stay tuned for more info!


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Mar 18, 2020)

I've been playing with this now for 15 minutes. Absolutely gorgeous sound, and very playable! If this is a sign of what's to come, colour me EXCITED.


----------



## axb312 (Mar 18, 2020)

Looking forward to the walkthroughs and reviews...


----------



## emilio_n (Mar 18, 2020)

Thanks for the Xiao Flaute! Sounds really nice! 
Looking forward to listening more samples.


----------



## Sid Francis (Mar 19, 2020)

I preordered but shurely was curious about the quality: WOW! Immediate satisfaction. I presume that the full Xiao will also give a keyswitch with "non-vib"?  The vibrato of the player is very nice and lyrical and I would use this patch in an instant as solo instrument of a new tune...


----------



## Denkii (Mar 20, 2020)

Preorder for intro price will be running until April 27th, right?
Hope so because I need my quarantine money right now but should get another budget bump before that.

Also does that mean that release will be on the 28th?


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Mar 20, 2020)

I was trying to resist buying this right now because of... well you know. 

But this xiao is a wiao! 

This may be the most expensive freebie I've ever downloaded. I'm at kind of at war with myself about whether I should spend the $$ on JEO or not.


----------



## StrezovSampling (Mar 20, 2020)

Denkii said:


> Preorder for intro price will be running until April 27th, right?
> 
> Also does that mean that release will be on the 28th?



Correct and yes most likely.


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 20, 2020)

@StrezovSampling ,

Hi, How much free SSD Space is needed when downloading this library ? 

Thanks.


----------



## Strezov (Mar 21, 2020)

@muziksculp , can't say definitely at this time - we're still working with uncompressed files, which we'll later encode over at Native Instruments - then I'll definitely let you know what the final size of the library would be. Roughly right now is at 200 which we try to decrease without compromising the quality of the instruments. I just want to point out that we dislike having instruments take too much free space and the only reason we have this file size is because of the amount of samples (dynamics and round-robins, true legato and additional articulations). 

We've talked to NI though and it will be possible to encode in batches, so for instance if you don't want to use the sound design pads or percussion you can delete them from your HDD and continue to use the rest of the instruments. 

Things are a bit harder than usual now that we have the home office situation - we're a small company, but nearly everyone has small kids which makes adjusting offsets even nicer!, but we're doing our best to stay within the schedule. We'll also release the first walkthrough soon - just bare with us a bit more  

oh, and stay safe everyone! now's the time to write some music.


----------



## gussunkri (Mar 21, 2020)

I just had time to test the free Xiao and I am _very _impressed! I have every reason to believe that the full library will be amazing. Well done, Strezov!


----------



## KarlHeinz (Mar 21, 2020)

> I just had time to test the free Xiao and I am _very _impressed!



This  . Thanks so much for this freebie, what a great ethnic flute, really makes you dream (of better things....) in this troubled days, kind of "healthy" really


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 21, 2020)

@Strezov

Hi, and Thank You for the helpful feedback. 

Wishing you all the best.


----------



## JohnG (Mar 23, 2020)

I think I'm going to get this -- does anyone have it?


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Mar 23, 2020)

JohnG said:


> I think I'm going to get this -- does anyone have it?


It’s currently still being finalized. I believe the only people who have it are the producers and demo writers.


----------



## JohnG (Mar 23, 2020)

Thanks @ChrisSiuMusic


----------



## JohnG (Mar 23, 2020)

Ok -- pre-ordered it. If it's half as good as the demos, it'll be fun.


----------



## MA-Simon (Mar 23, 2020)

Still more then a month off. Whish I could start playing arround with now, while I am stuck at home. Though it seems like there won't be any vacation days this year...


----------



## AndreBoulard (Mar 25, 2020)

ok i just played with the xiao freebie and i just cant stop playing with it and can suit well the compositions in ambient and style of delerium. 

the xiao sound so real and it plays flawlessly. i was looking into the balkan orchestral for some time but now this is very interesting and got my interest. I have been looking for some really well made overall style like this. i might grab this!!

I am really impress by how well companies like you guys made it this far into the music recordings and instrument. Really appreciate every hard effort put into these instruments.

*Strezov *is along the side of the top i seen, plain in simple*!!!*


----------



## zimm83 (Mar 25, 2020)

You could release a light version with only one mic available. This could be 3 times smaller . 200 Gb is way too much for a library. Not everybody has a good internet connection.....
Projectsam is doing that with Pandora. 8dio let you buy one instrument only if you want.....
Just an idea.
Anyway, fantastic sounds !!!


----------



## davidson (Mar 25, 2020)

zimm83 said:


> Projectsam is doing that with Pandora.



The cut down version of pandora has 1/3 of the actual instruments and presets compared to the full version, so not just less mics.


----------



## JohnG (Mar 25, 2020)

AndreBoulard said:


> the xiao sound so real and it plays flawlessly



Excellent! I downloaded the free duduk some time ago (also from Strezov) and it's also highly playable, in-tune, and musical-sounding; one cue I wrote with it appeared in a TV show I scored over the weekend, coincidentally!


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## MA-Simon (Mar 27, 2020)

Some very nice sounds! These tuning features look interesting.
Does the library come with pre-build patches also or is there "only" one master patch?


----------



## ScarletJerry (Mar 27, 2020)

Anyone try the new freebie? Have not heard any demos of the XIAO.

Scarlet Jerry


----------



## Lukas (Mar 27, 2020)

Strezov said:


> We've talked to NI though and it will be possible to encode in batches, so for instance if you don't want to use the sound design pads or percussion you can delete them from your HDD and continue to use the rest of the instruments.


That's a great move George  I've recently tested a piano / e-piano library and wanted to run it on my Mac Book Pro (256 GB SSD) to use it on stage. The keys library (UVI player) took about 20 GB and my Mac Book had only 10 left. The library consists of one single 20 GB sample file so it's impossible to just keep one part of it. I asked the developer if there's a way of splitting the library into smaller parts because I just wanted to use one or two instrument patches out of 10. He answered that customers would love big sample libraries. I don't.

Big up for this idea


----------



## Denkii (Mar 27, 2020)

Lukas said:


> He answered that customers would love big sample libraries.


What kind of a dumb response is that? We all know it's about how you use them, not the size


----------



## Lukas (Mar 27, 2020)

Agree  And it's about how it's designed and scripted. If you don't care about bundle sizes, software can become very large without any benefit in terms of quality.


----------



## IdealSequenceG (Apr 2, 2020)

Strezov Sampling JADE Ethnic Orchestra - Xiao Test


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## Montisquirrel (Apr 2, 2020)

I am veeery interested in this library. Haven't pull the preorder button yet, but these Pads sound amazing. I didn't expect to have something like this in the library. They are more than just pads, full of life. Seams also useful for background atmo of a film. Good job!


----------



## reutunes (Apr 2, 2020)

Montisquirrel said:


> I am veeery interested in this library. Haven't pull the preorder button yet, but these Pads sound amazing. I didn't expect to have something like this in the library. They are more than just pads, full of life. Seams also useful for background atmo of a film. Good job!



They are SO good and I particularly love the 3 stem option - really inspiring.


----------



## StrezovSampling (Apr 2, 2020)

Montisquirrel said:


> I am veeery interested in this library. Haven't pull the preorder button yet, but these Pads sound amazing. I didn't expect to have something like this in the library. They are more than just pads, full of life. Seams also useful for background atmo of a film. Good job!



Thank you! We wanted to get this walkthrough out before the content everyone expects to see. The pads in Balkan and Afflatus have been a real timesaver for many media composers, so we definitely wanted to keep on adding those to our collections.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Apr 2, 2020)

StrezovSampling said:


> Thank you! We wanted to get this walkthrough out before the content everyone expects to see. The pads in Balkan and Afflatus have been a real timesaver for many media composers, so we definitely wanted to keep on adding those to our collections.


And now...for the other half of the library...can't wait.


----------



## JohnG (Apr 2, 2020)

This library is wonderful. I joined the beta team and am working with the (not completely finished) library. The samples are tuned well but somehow they've preserved the craziness that you want in an authentic, non-traditional-orchestra library. And, for those who like it, their legato functionality is very strong.

One of the most interesting parts has been the Mongolian vocals, which are wild and fun. The flutes play so naturally and they have avoided the dynamic vagaries that I've found are pretty common with regional / geographic libraries in the past.

Some of the bowed instruments don't lend themselves to the 'super delicate' end of the dynamic range -- they're kind of beasts, but the full, final instrument will contain many more instruments than are in the beta so I'm looking forward to those extras in the final.


----------



## Heledir (Apr 2, 2020)

This really came at the right time for me. I've vowed this will be my last year throwing money into the bottomless pit of Composer Cloud. So it's my aim to buy the products of theirs that I wanted this year during sales. Among those libraries I wanted to keep was Silk. 
But this is absolutely taking the place of Silk.


----------



## JohnG (Apr 2, 2020)

Heledir said:


> This really came at the right time for me. I've vowed this will be my last year throwing money into the bottomless pit of Composer Cloud. So it's my aim to buy the products of theirs that I wanted this year during sales. Among those libraries I wanted to keep was Silk.
> But this is absolutely taking the place of Silk.



I can understand your feeling; subscription models drive me crazy too. That said, Silk is one of the best libraries EW ever produced....not to taunt you...or anything.....

[note: I have received free products from East West]


----------



## zimm83 (Apr 2, 2020)

Hy Strezov, 
Very beautiful sounds.
One question : do you know the download size of this library? More than 100 Gb or less. Thank you. I've got a poor internet connection , so i mainly download little size libraries . Thanks.


----------



## Heledir (Apr 3, 2020)

JohnG said:


> I can understand your feeling; subscription models drive me crazy too. That said, Silk is one of the best libraries EW ever produced....not to taunt you...or anything.....



It's a good library, I agree - hence why I wanted to keep it! I'd trade it for RA, which I had bought before getting on CC, in a heartbeat.
But JADE has a lot more to it, has instruments that I'd definately want to add to my collection (e.g. Morin Khuur is a big one), and will innevitably be more up to date than a library released at least 11 years ago.


----------



## Jaap (Apr 3, 2020)

zimm83 said:


> Hy Strezov,
> Very beautiful sounds.
> One question : do you know the download size of this library? More than 100 Gb or less. Thank you. I've got a poor internet connection , so i mainly download little size libraries . Thanks.



On the product page it is stated that the size is 220 GB, but this is uncompressed and that the compressed size is to be decided. But I think it's save to say it will be more then 100 GB


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Apr 3, 2020)

Heledir said:


> It's a good library, I agree - hence why I wanted to keep it! I'd trade it for RA, which I had bought before getting on CC, in a heartbeat.
> But JADE has a lot more to it, has instruments that I'd definately want to add to my collection (e.g. Morin Khuur is a big one), and will innevitably be more up to date than a library released at least 11 years ago.


I agree. I like Silk, but never would have bought it if I knew this was coming out. Although Silk does have some instruments that aren't included in JEO, notably a bawu and instruments from Persia and Inda.

But I expect that there are more big Asian libraries coming, but given the way the world is today, it will be a long time unless they are already recorded. It just seems like a logical thing for Eduardo Tarilonte to do one someday, or maybe the next NI Discovery Library.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Apr 4, 2020)

legit curious if the bowed instruments here could fill the boyred lyre gap for me. 

I'm not fully convinced by dark era and dknt want to pay full price for it


----------



## Henning (Apr 4, 2020)

JohnG said:


> This library is wonderful. I joined the beta team and am working with the (not completely finished) library. The samples are tuned well but somehow they've preserved the craziness that you want in an authentic, non-traditional-orchestra library. And for those who like it their legato functionality is very strong.
> 
> One of the most interesting parts has been the Mongolian vocals, which are wild and fun. The flutes play so naturally and they have avoided the dynamic vagaries that I've found are pretty common with regional / geographic libraries in the past.
> 
> Some of the bowed instruments don't lend themselves to the 'super delicate' end of the dynamic range -- they're kind of beasts, but there's actually quite a lot more than is in the beta so I'm looking forward to the final.


Yep, absolute affirmation to what John says!


----------



## Spectator (Apr 4, 2020)

@StrezovSampling hi guys - when is this library being released?


----------



## Montisquirrel (Apr 4, 2020)

Spectator said:


> @StrezovSampling hi guys - when is this library being released?



Pre-Order ends April 27th, so should be out one day later.


----------



## Spectator (Apr 5, 2020)

hope so...


----------



## Manaberry (Apr 5, 2020)

Spectator said:


> hope so...


That's the targeted release date yes. And if they need a bit more time to polish their product during lockdown, that's also not a problem.


----------



## MA-Simon (Apr 9, 2020)

Looking forward to another playthrough part!


----------



## Montisquirrel (Apr 9, 2020)

MA-Simon said:


> Looking forward to another playthrough part!



The last two have been always released on a Thursday. Today is Thursday....


----------



## Manaberry (Apr 9, 2020)

Here you go, Choir Walkthrough.


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 9, 2020)

Nice to see the Choirs, but.. I will most likely not use them much, so for my needs, this is a luxury bonus in this library, I'm more interested in the actual instruments, solo & ensemble.


----------



## JohnG (Apr 9, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> Nice to see the Choirs, but.. I will most likely not use them much, so for my needs, this is a luxury bonus in this library, I'm more interested in the actual instruments, solo & ensemble.



fair enough, but I just used their choirs in a cue that was kind of ominous and they added an awesome extra zest to it -- not featured, but there.


----------



## Niah2 (Apr 9, 2020)

It just wouldn't feel like a strezov sample library if it wouldn't include choirs.  I think some very interesting textures can be achieved with the these choirs judging from the video. Certainly agree with JohnG here.


----------



## Montisquirrel (Apr 10, 2020)

My wife is Chinese and she said this sounds so good I need to buy it :D 
This is the first time I didn't need to discuss if I can spend some money on a library!!


----------



## Mr. Edinburgh (Apr 10, 2020)

I would really need to see the plucked string walkthrough before I buy and pre-order...

looks good though


----------



## axb312 (Apr 10, 2020)

@StrezovSampling Will this be able to pull off faster lines on the tonal instruments?


----------



## sphore (Apr 10, 2020)

I guess a lot of us need a little more information now. Because shelling out 400-500 for a specialized library from a western perspective is a lot to ask. I mean, we are all interested in such a great library, but does it justify the investment, if you are not a professional media composer or have a chinese wife? If I integrate one or two chinese character instruments from time to time into my compositions, am I not better off in spending a fraction of the costs into EW Silk on sale now and wait for a sale on this one that may happen in a few years?

After three walkthrough videos by Strezov about bonus content, when will we see something about the stars of the library? Are they four times as playable, usable and good sounding as the instruments in EW Silk? Will we inevitably most likely double dip, if we go with EW Silk now and upgrade to JEO later on anyways? Does investing in JEO make Silk completely redundant? Or will there still be a place for the Silk instruments alongside the instruments of JEO?

And most importantly for somebody who hasn't used any of the Play libraries yet, may EW Silk be a PITA to get into, and JEO would save me a lot of trouble and get creative and productive right out of the box?

To make some interesting comparisons: Silk + CSW or Silk + Omnisphere or JEO. Which combination would you choose? Is JEO really that much more useful? Or is it just newer and more varied as Silk? Is JEO more easily to blend into a typical orchestral or trailer composition and thus gets used more often in the end? The Silk examples on youtube sound pretty stereotypical. I see a place for both situations. Can we play JEO in a pretty stereotypical way also?

I hope I am not the only one who still has a lot of questions to be answered before placing a preorder, which isn't a smart way to do a lot of the times. Why doesn't Strezov extend the introductory price into the first week of its release? We shouldn't support such sales tactics anyways.


----------



## Mr. Edinburgh (Apr 10, 2020)

I agree 100%. I would love to pre-order this library but I need to see a proper walkthrough of the main Plucked & Bowed Strings and Flutes. And ideally not a day before the pre-order sale ends.



sphore said:


> I guess a lot of us need a little more information now. Because shelling out 400-500 for a specialized library from a western perspective is a lot to ask. I mean, we are all interested in such a great library, but does it justify the investment, if you are not a professional media composer or have a chinese wife? If I integrate one or two chinese character instruments from time to time into my compositions, am I not better off in spending a fraction of the costs into EW Silk on sale now and wait for a sale on this one that may happen in a few years?
> 
> After three walkthrough videos by Strezov about bonus content, when will we see something about the stars of the library? Are they four times as playable, usable and good sounding as the instruments in EW Silk? Will we inevitably most likely double dip, if we go with EW Silk now and upgrade to JEO later on anyways? Does investing in JEO make Silk completely redundant? Or will there still be a place for the Silk instruments alongside the instruments of JEO?
> 
> ...


----------



## Manaberry (Apr 10, 2020)

Walkthrough videos are released each week. There is 3 weeks left. Strings and woodwinds for sure will be showcased at least a week before the release date.

However, I do agree with you guys, an intro price the first two weeks would be nice. Enough time to see tracks and reviews growing on Youtube.

I'm sure @StrezovSampling bois are carefully reading our comments


----------



## Mr. Edinburgh (Apr 11, 2020)

I also think they should do what Spitfire Audio does by showing us a walkthrough of how their DEMO tracks was created so we know that the demo tracks is a real life example....








JADE Ethnic Orchestra


The online library for premium sound samples




www.strezov-sampling.com


----------



## Rey (Apr 12, 2020)

sphore said:


> I guess a lot of us need a little more information now. Because shelling out 400-500 for a specialized library from a western perspective is a lot to ask. I mean, we are all interested in such a great library, but does it justify the investment, if you are not a professional media composer or have a chinese wife? If I integrate one or two chinese character instruments from time to time into my compositions, am I not better off in spending a fraction of the costs into EW Silk on sale now and wait for a sale on this one that may happen in a few years?
> 
> After three walkthrough videos by Strezov about bonus content, when will we see something about the stars of the library? Are they four times as playable, usable and good sounding as the instruments in EW Silk? Will we inevitably most likely double dip, if we go with EW Silk now and upgrade to JEO later on anyways? Does investing in JEO make Silk completely redundant? Or will there still be a place for the Silk instruments alongside the instruments of JEO?
> 
> ...



Some kind of second phase intro price after april 27th would be nice. I cant afford it not at least until may 1st maybe.
anyway why having a Chinese wife justifies one to get this library? is that meant to be a joke?


----------



## gussunkri (Apr 12, 2020)

Rey said:


> Some kind of second phase intro price after april 27th would be nice. I cant afford it not at least until may 1st maybe.
> anyway why having a Chinese wife justifies one to get this library? is that meant to be a joke?


I believe the part about a Chinese wife was in reference to Montisquirrel’s post on the previous page.


----------



## Mr. Edinburgh (Apr 15, 2020)

really hoping for Strings walkthrough this week!


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Apr 15, 2020)

Mr. Edinburgh said:


> really hoping for Strings walkthrough this week!


I have a feeling we'll be seeing woods tomorrow, as they've seemed to be working backwards with the walkthroughs, from the extras all the way to the stars. I think they'll save the strings for last!


----------



## Montisquirrel (Apr 15, 2020)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> I have a feeling we'll be seeing woods tomorrow, as they've seemed to be working backwards with the walkthroughs, from the extras all the way to the stars. I think they'll save the strings for last!



But the very first walkthrough video was about percussion, which I wouldn't call an extra regarding an Orchester library. But anyway, winds or strings are both welcome tomorrow.


----------



## StrezovSampling (Apr 16, 2020)

Hey all,
we thought we should release a small update about the state of the library today.

JADE is close to being sent over to NI for encoding. Walkthroughs of the remaining sections will be released shortly after that.

We are also working on releasing a midi playthrough video of Jean's demo as some of you suggested. More of those will also follow after the release. You will see that there is no dark sorcery happening in his demo. In fact it's the opposite, the patches he used were very limited early alpha patches we put together, so he had something to work with months ago. The final patches will get you similar, but most likely better results. 
For anyone interested in the playability and legato of the library please download our Free Xiao Flute. There is a reason we decided to release this one. No walkthrough will ever show you whether a virtual instrument works for your music as much as a Freebie taken from the collection itself, right?

Of course, as with our other releases, JADE will also have an intro price after the release and ongoing crossgrade deals for anyone owning BALKAN or Rhodope, which btw won't expire. We believe that's the best way to treat loyal customers of our past and future adventures.

As a "replacement" for today's walkthrough we decided to upload a new demo (100% JADE) demonstrating, percussion, sound design, some plucked and some string instruments.

You can find it on the product page as well as in the attached files below.

Please keep posting suggestions and wishes since we are also thinking about a possible free update shortly after the release focusing on user requests similar to what we did for AFFLATUS.

Thanks to everyone who pre-ordered and supports us on this incredible journey!

We are almost there...


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Apr 16, 2020)

Rey said:


> Some kind of second phase intro price after april 27th would be nice. I cant afford it not at least until may 1st maybe.
> anyway why having a Chinese wife justifies one to get this library? is that meant to be a joke?


pretty clearly a reference to a prior post on this thread, where a user's chinese wife had heard the library and was impressed by it. The implication is that he didn't need to justify the purchase the her because she enjoyed it.


----------



## JohnG (Apr 16, 2020)

I'm using the Beta version and it's excellent. Can't wait to get the rest of it.


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 16, 2020)

So far I'm sold on the Library due to it's title, but not sold on it based on the few demos released so far.

I'm confident that Strezov Sampling will not disappoint in terms of the final product, but I find it hard to go ahead and Pre-Order this library at this time, unless there was a lot more demos, and walkthrough videos available prior to the release date.


----------



## Mr. Edinburgh (Apr 19, 2020)

I really want to pre-order this, but I cannot commit to £400 until I see a plucked/bowed strings and flute walkthrough ..... I just can't. And I don't want the demo video dropping on the 26th/27th April so I have a day of panicking.


----------



## Manaberry (Apr 19, 2020)

Mr. Edinburgh said:


> I really want to pre-order this, but I cannot commit to £400 until I see a plucked/bowed strings and flute walkthrough ..... I just can't. And I don't want the demo video dropping on the 26th/27th April so I have a day of panicking.



JADE will also have an intro price after the release and ongoing crossgrade deals for anyone owning BALKAN or Rhodope, which btw won't expire.


----------



## StrezovSampling (Apr 19, 2020)

Hey everyone,

here's the promised Midi Playthrough of Jean's track "Shenlong". No dark magic involved. Please keep in mind this was created using early alpha patches of the library 2 months ago.



We would also like to remind you that the Pre-Order offer for JADE Ethnic Orchestra ends on April 27th!

Have a great week!


----------



## Montisquirrel (Apr 19, 2020)

Thanks for the video. I guess the string ostinato around 0:17 is not Jade (maybe Afflatus?)


----------



## Jaap (Apr 19, 2020)

Man, those vocals sound awesome! Hadn't payed close attention yet to this demo and just had a quick listen before and assumed the vocals where something else, but now listening on my studio speakers, this is really awesome.


----------



## Spectator (Apr 19, 2020)

brilliant work - lets get the strings walkthrough out this week1


----------



## Rey (Apr 20, 2020)

how much are differences between the pre order price and intro price will be?


----------



## Strezov (Apr 20, 2020)

Hi everyone, a quick update before we go to get some rest. We had our Orthodox Easter this weekend which we basically spent prepping up all instrument patches for NI encoding - which we sent just now. So now hopefully Native Instruments will send us the library back just in time for the release!

In the next few days we'll start working on the walkthroughs, so stay tuned for that. We'll reply soon about the order price and intro price when we get our heads straight.

Just to reply to questions asked before - the library's approximate file size AFTER compression went down from 226GB to approx. 110 GB.

Will keep in touch.


----------



## Montisquirrel (Apr 20, 2020)

Preordered 5min ago. It is the first time I have ever preordered a library. Looking forward to play with it.


----------



## BradHoyt (Apr 20, 2020)

JohnG said:


> I can understand your feeling; subscription models drive me crazy too. That said, Silk is one of the best libraries EW ever produced....not to taunt you...or anything.....
> 
> [note: I have received free products from East West]


Hi John,

I see that Silk was mentioned. This has been my go to 'world' library for... 10 years, maybe more... lol I am trying like crazy not to be redundant, but seeing the quality and the amount of content that comes with Jade Orchestra, it's giving me pause... Since you've used the beta, I was just wondering what your initial thoughts are when comparing Jade with Silk?


----------



## JohnG (Apr 20, 2020)

Hi Brad,

I also really like SILK, which I rank in some respects the best library EW ever produced. Sound and "performance" quality (including legato) are good, even excellent.

*More Sounds*

Even though I can't say enough nice things about SILK, Jade brings far more colors to the table and, if anything, is even more playable / easy to incorporate into a project almost instantly.

Here are some "extras" that are in the beta version that I don't think are in SILK -- this is just a handful -- there are more instruments in the final than are in the beta version of Jade:

1. Fairly extensive (and good) percussion;
2. Super cool vocal samples with several styles and also solos to complement the groups, along with syllables to be sung to give the impression of performance;
3. Both ensemble and solo versions of instruments like Erhu;
4. Three kinds of Dizi flutes, and three kinds of Hulusi as well; and
5. Bowed string instruments not included in SILK, such as the Morin Khuur and Zhongu (which sound awesome).

This is just a sample (!) of the extra instruments. As noted (!) there are quite a few instruments (a number of the plucked ones, for example) that are not in the beta. The Guzheng that is included in the beta performs really well.

*Playability / Usability*

I am in the middle of a series, with time pressure, so for me perhaps the best aspect of this library, besides its wealth of colours, is the ability, instantly, to add it into the palette and keep writing. Impressively, Strezov's team has been able to make the legato work, keep the instruments in tune, avoid the "pop-out" problem that besets many libraries comprised of traditional or regional instruments, and yet -- here's the hard part -- preserve the character of some of these fairly hard-to-capture sounds. Yes, the Erhu is in tune and has good legato, but it still really sounds like an Erhu (or one of the two ensembles, as the case may be).

Put another way, in ironing out some of the less recording-friendly attributes of these instruments, the Strezov guys have retained the unique, somewhat unruly, robust character that one wants in a library of specialised instruments like this one.

It has three mic positions, which helps to dial in (quickly) the sound so it blends with whatever else is going on. The percussion is easily (and quickly) customised.

Anyway, I'm glad I bought it. I do love SILK though, so not in any way putting it down.


----------



## BradHoyt (Apr 20, 2020)

JohnG said:


> Hi Brad,
> 
> I also really like SILK, which I rank in some respects the best library EW ever produced. Sound and "performance" quality (including legato) are good, even excellent.
> 
> ...



Thanks John! I very much appreciate your detailed professional assessment. I think I'm in the same boat you (minus the series you're working on.  ) I think I may invest in Jade at the preorder price before it ends. Still, I don't have an immediate pressing need though so it's something I need to think about. Regardless, your observations have added some valuable clarity though. 

Thanks again..!


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 20, 2020)

I'm looking forward to the walkthroughs and more demos before the Pre-Order deadline, to help me decide if I should Pre-Order, or wait until after the deadline, to get more feedback, and info. 

I really can't evaluate this library at this time due to the limited amount of presentations, demos, and no walkthrough videos so far. Hopefully this will change soon.

In order of Importance for me :

Strings
Winds
Drums/Percussion
Misc. (Vocals, Pads, ...etc.)


----------



## JGRaynaud (Apr 21, 2020)

Montisquirrel said:


> Thanks for the video. I guess the string ostinato around 0:17 is not Jade (maybe Afflatus?)


Hi there ! The string ostinato here is not from Jade indeed. It's a layering of two libraries: Hollywood Strings as the main base (repetition script patches) and Afflatus in the background with an ensemble short patch (I don't remember which one.. Heroine patch, Roofchase patch or Contemporary patch).

The library has a gorgeous sound and is very playable. 

I had a big crush on the women choir patch but my favourite patch so far is the Xiao legato. To be honest... After I wrote the Xiao line at 00:31 in my demo, I wrote a message to @Strezov to tell him that the Xiao in an orchestral context.. sounds better than any of my orchestral solo flute patch :D And I actually started to replace my solo flutes with this patch in my orchestral templates.


----------



## Ran Zhou (Apr 21, 2020)

Although their Erhu (二胡 in Chinese) ensemble 1S has 8 players and 2S has 5 players, I still think it sounds huge and great. I remembered when I played with the band in high school, there were always over 10 Erhu players. I always doubted how good my accordion sounded with them, but it seemed people liked it, or at least they didn't hate it.


----------



## Montisquirrel (Apr 22, 2020)

TigerTheFrog said:


> Strezov Sampling is a great company. They have certainly earned our respect by doing extraordinary work over the years. Balkan Ethnic Orchestra is one of my very favorite libraries.
> 
> But this is NOT another string library. These are extremely niche instruments that are not known by most of us. You all know what a violin and an oboe and a trumpet sounds like. Do you all know exactly what a Hulusi is supposed to sound like? You can judge how well a Hulusi is made into a VI? How about a Đàn nhị? No? Nobody should buy these kinds of instruments without hearing them. That's crazy.
> 
> ...



They said that there will be more walkthroughs soon and I guess they will be out before the release.
Also, they said there will be an Intro-Price. So we have Pre-Order price (349€), Intro Price (I guess around 400-420€) and Full Price (479€). So in my opinion this is very fair. For somebody like me, who needs this library and preordered, this is an advantage and I am happy. The could have gone with just an Intro-Price and nobody would say anything.


----------



## sphore (Apr 22, 2020)

Montisquirrel said:


> They said that there will be more walkthroughs soon and I guess they will be out before the release.
> Also, they said there will be an Intro-Price. So we have Pre-Order price (349€), Intro Price (I guess around 400-420€) and Full Price (479€). So in my opinion this is very fair. For somebody like me, who needs this library and preordered, this is an advantage and I am happy. The could have gone with just an Intro-Price and nobody would say anything.



And if this library for some reason doesn't work for you and you realise you need something different, will you then still be happy?

Those are pretty shady business tactics that bring us as customers in a bad position. In a situation, where you can't return your purchase, nobody should be forced into making a preorder (unless maybe there are special circumstances). And if customers who preordered will be disappointed for some reason, than the company receives a bad reputation and a continuous shit storm. I don't get it, if this price shouldn't be the intro price for at least about the first week after release as well.

So at the moment NI are the bad boys if the library gets released late? I'm truly sorry to say this, but it feels like you don't really believe into your library, which would be bad. Or in the loyalty or intelligence of your customers, which would be even worse.

"You can do better."


----------



## Sid Francis (Apr 22, 2020)

*deleted*


----------



## Stevie (Apr 22, 2020)

Just for the record, there are many developers out there who make pre-release orders. I don't get all the fuzz about it.

Further more, I cannot help it, but I have the feeling that Strezov Sampling is especially under fire here on VI-C.

I remember when Afflatus was released, people were complaining it should be much cheaper: adjust the prices, we want this lib!!! It was unreal...
Afflatus literally contains TONS of instruments and articulations, back then, for the intro price of 600€ (now 799€). Just for comparison (and no criticism here to Performance Samples, I love their stuff and I totally appreciate their instruments), but just to put it into perspective:
Con Moto cost around 300€ in the intro and now around 500€ with "only" legato instruments. I didn't see anyone complaining about that? No one was saying: reduce the price, it's only legato instruments, we want this lib!

Again: this is not about the companies, it is about the users who constantly whine and complain. What's wrong with you? Either purchase a lib or don't. It's that easy.

And on a second note: I was never disappointed with any library from Strezov Samples or Performance Samples.


----------



## jbuhler (Apr 22, 2020)

Stevie said:


> Just for the record, there are many developers out there who make pre-release orders. I don't get all the fuzz about it.
> 
> Further more, I cannot help it, but I have the feeling that Strezov Sampling is especially under fire here on VI-C.
> 
> ...


OT gets grief for following this policy of having pre-release pricing and very late delivery of walkthrough videos.


----------



## Dirk Ehlert (Apr 22, 2020)

Just chiming in, as I just got off writing a demo for the library. All I can say is, this thing is plainly beautiful and stunning. It has a very raw or "live recorded" sound to it, it sounds extremely natural to me. For you guys/gals wanting to look deep into the making of of a demo - I'll be doing a live stream next Monday where I'll go down to the nitty-gritty of which patches used, what processing etc. Can't post the demo right now, but I hope the guys will post it soon. If there are any questions feel free to shoot (though I of course can't reveal anything else that Strezov Sampling hasn't already publicly shared).


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 22, 2020)

Demos with more exposed Strings and Winds would be helpful to evaluate this library. Without any voices, or loud perc. masking the strings and winds.


----------



## Henning (Apr 23, 2020)

As Dirk says, this library is stunningly beautiful. The wealth of instruments presented here and the playability of the patches is really something special. I don't think that anyone interested in Chinese instruments will regret having bought this lib. Sure, take my view with a grain of salt as I also did a demo. But it's really that good 😊


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## axb312 (Apr 23, 2020)

Is anyone clear on how the Hall mic position was "recorded" exactly?


----------



## Strezov (Apr 23, 2020)

Similar to how you capture impulse responses - we put large speakers (can't say the exact model at the moment) in the stage and run all the material; since Sofia Session Studio has/had work basically everyday we did this overnight for hours each night (it has to be done real-time). We recorded the Decca tree (Neumann M150) and the surround mics (DPA or Schoeps, can't be 100% sure now). Afterwards it was exported with the other microphone mixdowns. Then the only problem was having to listen to the material while editing to be sure if there weren't any mistakes. Truthfully, I'm a composer myself, in a way all these libraries are made first for my custom needs... and since we couldn't bring the musicians to our studio (financially) we wanted to make something that will make Jade* easier *to mix with our other libraries. Sorry for the rambling, hope it makes sense... 









5 Types of Reverb Explained: Hall, Chamber, Room, Plate, and Spring - inSync


There is a plethora of reverb types available. Sweetwater discusses five common types of reverb and explores studio applications for each one.




www.sweetwater.com


----------



## axb312 (Apr 23, 2020)

Strezov said:


> Similar to how you capture impulse responses - we put large speakers (can't say the exact model at the moment) in the stage and run all the material; since Sofia Session Studio has/had work basically everyday we did this overnight for hours each night (it has to be done real-time). We recorded the Decca tree (Neumann M150) and the surround mics (DPA or Schoeps, can't be 100% sure now). Afterwards it was exported with the other microphone mixdowns. Then the only problem was having to listen to the material while editing to be sure if there weren't any mistakes. Truthfully, I'm a composer myself, in a way all these libraries are made first for my custom needs... and since we couldn't bring the musicians to our studio (financially) we wanted to make something that will make Jade* easier *to mix with our other libraries. Sorry for the rambling, hope it makes sense...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks. Also how to the legato instruments handle faster lines?


----------



## MA-Simon (Apr 23, 2020)

So many new colors to play with. Love it!


----------



## KallumS (Apr 23, 2020)

This sounds legit


----------



## Jaap (Apr 23, 2020)

MA-Simon said:


> So many new colors to play with. Love it!



100% agree! Sounds absolutely lovely in all possible ways.


----------



## Lode_Runner (Apr 24, 2020)

I tried to resist pre-ordering. I failed.


----------



## MA-Simon (Apr 24, 2020)

I honestly can't wait for this to be released.
Listened to the youtube walkthroughs so many times.

Love how different all the strings are. I especially like the solo Bass Morin Khuur and the Chuur.

If you ever do an add on or update, i would love more articulations on the Erhus, I feel like they could be further improved by adding some bend articulations up/down. (Which is probably portamento).


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## muziksculp (Apr 24, 2020)

Hi,

Just out of curiosity, those of you who already Pre-Ordered, or are thinking about buying this library, will you be mostly using it to emulate a traditional Chinese Orchestra, playing Chinese classical musical compositions, or are you more likely to be using it mixed with traditional Western Orchestral Instruments to add a certain exotic flavor, drama, feel, .etc., or create something totally new, with a Chinese Orchestra ? or ...... ? 

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## JohnG (Apr 24, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> ..those of you who already Pre-Ordered, or are thinking about buying this library, will you be mostly using it to emulate a traditional Chinese Orchestra, playing Chinese classical musical compositions, or are you more likely to be using it mixed with traditional Western Orchestral Instruments to add a certain exotic flavor, drama, feel, .etc., or create something totally new, with a Chinese Orchestra ? or ...... ?



Excellent question. For me, it's partly to suggest Asia because of a project I'm on, but much more to expand colours using instruments and voices that many people won't instantly recognise. 

For example, it's probably pretty evident if you use an Erhu in a traditional Erhu context that it's -- an Erhu. By contrast, however, if you double your Western violins with an Erhu (ensemble or solo), it can sound like something you never heard before.

The flutes are technically Asian, for example, but there are somewhat comparable flutes from all over the world, so for me the great fun of the library is not so much that it's "Mongolian" or "Chinese" but. that it's "other."

Does that answer your question?


----------



## Sid Francis (Apr 24, 2020)

Definitly the second. For exposed use all recordings are much too "rough" for my taste. Part of it may be due to the fact that George always has the "Hall" up whose sound I absolutely do not like. But I am shure that I can squeeze more "delicate" sounds out of the cake 
John:in one of my tunes I doubled the Erhu (Silk) with a single female alto voice. You really where wondering afterwards, what strange instrument that might be


----------



## Montisquirrel (Apr 24, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just out of curiosity, those of you who already Pre-Ordered, or are thinking about buying this library, will you be mostly using it to emulate a traditional Chinese Orchestra, playing Chinese classical musical compositions, or are you more likely to be using it mixed with traditional Western Orchestral Instruments to add a certain exotic flavor, drama, feel, .etc., or create something totally new, with a Chinese Orchestra ? or ...... ?
> 
> ...



All of it. But I am most interested in using it without thinking about realism or Asian vs Western Style. Like most people in this thread said it's about the new colours.


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 24, 2020)

JohnG said:


> Excellent question. For me, it's partly to suggest Asia because of a project I'm on, but much more to expand colours using instruments and voices that many people won't instantly recognise.
> 
> For example, it's probably pretty evident if you use an Erhu in a traditional Erhu context that it's -- an Erhu. By contrast, however, if you double your Western violins with an Erhu (ensemble or solo), it can sound like something you never heard before.
> 
> ...



@JohnG ,

Hi, and Thank You for your reply. Yes, this is the type of feedback I was curious to read. 

I personally love world/exotic instruments, and like to use them in many scenarios to add a special character, or flavor to the orchestration, which many times turns out to be a very rewarding experience, and the results can be very refreshing to our ears. I also like listening to Chinese Classical music, hence my interest in this library.

I like what I'm hearing in the walkthrough videos, although some of the solo instruments could have had more articulations, but that's not a big issue. i.e. Slides for the Bowed Instruments. 

I know I will really enjoy having this library, I'm 80% Sold on it, the remaining 20% is mostly due to the lack of more audio demos showing what this library can deliver. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## Henning (Apr 24, 2020)

I have some of these instruments at home to play them live. There are very often game projects that call for Chinese musical colours. I imagine that this lib sprinkled with some live instruments on top will get me a long way on the next projects.


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 24, 2020)

Henning said:


> I have some of these instruments at home to play them live. There are very often game projects that call for Chinese musical colours. I imagine that this lib sprinkled with some live instruments on top will get me a long way on the next projects.



Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## BradHoyt (Apr 24, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just out of curiosity, those of you who already Pre-Ordered, or are thinking about buying this library, will you be mostly using it to emulate a traditional Chinese Orchestra, playing Chinese classical musical compositions, or are you more likely to be using it mixed with traditional Western Orchestral Instruments to add a certain exotic flavor, drama, feel, .etc., or create something totally new, with a Chinese Orchestra ? or ...... ?
> 
> ...


Although it's completely capable for writing traditional Chinese music, What I'm most looking forward to is adding it too new compositions that are not expressly from the region. Many of the instruments, especially the medium and low strings, are just different enough from orchestral strings to bring a different color to the palette. I especially like what all the staccatos can bring as well. Also, when it comes to Chinese and Mongolian instruments, I feel like this might be the last library I'll ever need to get to cover those instruments for many years to come (I still use EW's Silk occasionally, but doesn't come close to covering what Jade offers).


----------



## JohnG (Apr 24, 2020)

BradHoyt said:


> I especially like what all the staccatos can bring as well. Also, when it comes to Chinese and Mongolian instruments, I feel like this might be the last library I'll every need to get to cover those instruments for many years to come (I still use EW's Silk occasionally, but doesn't come close to covering what Jade offers).



Right you are, Brad. Jade's breadth of articulations and instruments (including voices) is really strong, and SILK, while still good at what it has, is not nearly as comprehensive.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Apr 24, 2020)

here we are again, trying to not buy something I don't need.


----------



## BradHoyt (Apr 24, 2020)

ProfoundSilence said:


> here we are again, trying to not buy something I don't need.


The double negative equals a positive. lol


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 24, 2020)

imho. This is a very special, and specialized library, so it's not the library I will be using regularly, or frequently, but the fact is, it is the only Kontakt based comprehensive Chinese Orchestral Sample Library that will be available very soon. I would categorize it as a luxury item library for me, but a very nice luxury to have when it is needed.

No other library gets close in terms of Chinese Instruments/sounds. So it's not the easiest decision to buy it, especially Pre-Ordering to save some $$ before more detailed reviews, demos, ..etc are available is creating lots of GAS.


----------



## BradHoyt (Apr 24, 2020)

Yep...In the same boat you are. I've been using virtual instruments for about 20 years now (feel ancient) and after some debate, I realized that, although it is a luxury in the short term, I know I'll be using this library for many years to come. I still occasionally use Silk (only other library I have with a selection of Chinese instruments) but I've gone to it less and less since it's aged and I'm usually not using the Play engine anymore. The mere fact that it's easily accessible in Kontakt along side my other libraries will mean pulling from it more often.

This year, I've found myself filling in gaps in my collection over the last month or so due to some companies Spring sales and quarantine sales, and this pre-sale was an unanticipated hit... I anticipate a quiet Black Friday season for me this year...


----------



## Nathan Einhorn (Apr 24, 2020)

Hey, just thought I would chime in before my demo is posted (which should be pretty soon)

I've been playing around with the different stages of the library for the last few weeks, and I have to say I didn't think I'd have a lot of use for it since I don't have a lot of projects where I need Asian types of colors. But I have to say, I think I'll use it a lot more than I expected because it's not only about sounding "Chinese", the instruments are also pretty versatile. The Yangqin can easily be used as a Cymbalom or a Dulcimer if you don't have samples for that, the Xiao flute can also be used in an orchestral context without sounding out of place, the Daruan and Zhongruan are pretty close to a guitar sound, and so on. And because they do sound really great, I'll also use the percussions again without any doubt. 
My point being, the library isn't just worth it for the Asiatic colors, it's also useful for a lot of other stuff. I've tried doubling violin lines with an Erhu ensemble undermixed just for fun, or basses line with the Bass Morin Khuur, and it does add something that makes it new and interesting, even a soloist makes a difference. You'll have to try those mixes for yourself.

To answer the question "would you use the library for a Chinese orchestra or to blend it with a western orchestra", I'd answer both. And hopefully, you'll be able to hear that in my demo, since I've tried doing a bit of both


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 24, 2020)

@Nathan Einhorn ,

Hi, and Thanks for the helpful feedback about this library, and it's usefulness beyond just emulating a traditional Chinese Orchestra. 

I look forward to hear more audio demos that demonstrate various settings the JADE Orchestral Instruments could be used in, and also looking forward to watch the Wind Instruments walkthrough.


----------



## Leonard Wolf (Apr 25, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just out of curiosity, those of you who already Pre-Ordered, or are thinking about buying this library, will you be mostly using it to emulate a traditional Chinese Orchestra, playing Chinese classical musical compositions, or are you more likely to be using it mixed with traditional Western Orchestral Instruments to add a certain exotic flavor, drama, feel, .etc., or create something totally new, with a Chinese Orchestra ? or ...... ?
> 
> ...



I can only say the same as the others before. I have pre-ordered the library back then the end of March when there was no walkthroughs. I wanted to wait until some more demos and walkthorughs but for some financial reason I needed to decide whether I pre-order it now or no. In the end I decided to purchase it, because I have my trust in George and his team. I have Wotan and Freyja which are amazing libraries as well as their other libs I don't have currently.
I'm looking forward to take my hands on JADE, because I like ethnic music and with JADE and the Eduardo Tarilonte ERA series, I will have the ethnic instruments of the world covered roughly, which is pretty cool. Of course I hope I will get some project in the future to use my pallette, but actually these instruments stand their place in any context. We are living in an age when you can mix and combine anything with anything to reach new sonic stages and sounds it can be useful even if you don't want to write ethnic music just spice your average sound up a bit, not to mention that this library is a complete chinese orchestra on its own.
The only thing I miss a little bit is some extra articulations and playing techniques as a real player would play his/her instrument, but maybe in a future update, we will see.


----------



## Richard Wilkinson (Apr 25, 2020)

Just sneaked in before the preorder cutoff! I'm doing a big franchise thing, but there's an East Asian flavour to the story and this thing has arrived at the *perfect* time. Looking forward to playing!


----------



## reutunes (Apr 25, 2020)

I cannot confirm nor deny if I've had early access to this library for testing and suchlike. All I can say is that for the presale asking price I don't think I've seen more bang-for-your-buck any time like this recently. The sheer number of different instruments is pretty mind boggling. I like the raw feel of the performances and they blend together very nicely. Looking forward to the final release!


----------



## axb312 (Apr 25, 2020)

Do we expect the woodwinds walkthrough to be out before the pre order date? 

Also, for those who say they're missing some articulations, which ones?


----------



## Sid Francis (Apr 25, 2020)

I still hope that there is a non vib version of the winds since the vibrato of the free (and wonderfull) xiao is a bit too much on every note of a line. I don´t need a controllable vib because of all the problems that causes but I could live easily with a keyswitch to activate the vib where it fits and can shine.


----------



## Montisquirrel (Apr 25, 2020)

axb312 said:


> Do we expect the woodwinds walkthrough to be out before the pre order date?



I bet we will get it tomorrow (Sunday).


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 25, 2020)

Wow, time is flying, we are getting close to the official release day (April 28th). 

April 27th (Monday) is the last day to Pre-Order this library according to their website. 

Hopefully, some new audio demos, and the winds walkthrough video will help me decide whether I Pre-Order, or not.


----------



## Leonard Wolf (Apr 25, 2020)

Sid Francis said:


> I still hope that there is a non vib version of the winds since the vibrato of the free (and wonderfull) xiao is a bit too much on every note of a line. I don´t need a controllable vib because of all the problems that causes but I could live easily with a keyswitch to activate the vib where it fits and can shine.



I agree with you. A vibrato control button would be cool! But I think the vibrato is baked in the samples, so it's not artifical, therefore it's not possible to control the vibrato this way. But sampling is not my business, so maybe someone else from Strezov could correct me out about it.


----------



## Sid Francis (Apr 25, 2020)

Leonard: in this case that I am talking about you record two totally diffferent sets of samples, one with and one without vibrato, and change with a keyswitch between them. It has been done very often for a decade now in very many sample libraries. Not the perfect solution because no total control, but a good workaround, at least for me.


----------



## Leonard Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Sid Francis said:


> Leonard: in this case that I am talking about you record two totally diffferent sets of samples, one with and one without vibrato, and change with a keyswitch between them. It has been done very often for a decade now in very many sample libraries. Not the perfect solution because no total control, but a good workaround, at least for me.



Yes, I know what you mean. It depends on the user's personal preferences. But anyway, I'm wondering how will the initial vibrato work in context.


----------



## Spectator (Apr 26, 2020)

@StrezovSampling Hi Guys, I was wondering (I've just pre-ordered JADE, as a first time customer of your products) if like Spitfire Audio with their BBC sample library, if you would be able to release the a Logic session of your JADE demo track with the plugins and template there - as it give us really good feel and gets us straight into the library - it's just a thought and I know many sample libraries are doing now as its very cool and helpful. Anyway, thanks! JADE looks AWESOME


----------



## Manaberry (Apr 26, 2020)

Okay. I'm out this time.
In the last two years, I've been buying a lot of libraries. Jade Orchestra sounds lovely, and the price sounds fair but, reason won a hard battle against hype. 
I don't need this library yet (and I'm quite proud of myself because it's not that easy to let it go)

Looking forward to listening to your demos guys!


----------



## Nathan Einhorn (Apr 26, 2020)

Hey there,

So here is my demo for Jade Ethnic Orchestra. I've tried to show the library first in a more "traditional" setting, and then in a more contemplative state. I've also done a "library only" export of the track, you can check it out on the Strezov Sampling website. I hope it will help 











JADE Ethnic Orchestra


The online library for premium sound samples




www.strezov-sampling.com


----------



## Manaberry (Apr 26, 2020)

Nathan Einhorn said:


> Hey there,
> 
> So here is my demo for Jade Ethnic Orchestra. I've tried to show the library first in a more "traditional" setting, and then in a more contemplative state. I've also done a "library only" export of the track, you can check it out on the Strezov Sampling website. I hope it will help
> 
> ...




Great demo, thanks for sharing. By traditional, you mean this is straight out of the box? The overall sounds kind of muddy and lack a bit of depth in comparison to others.


----------



## NoamL (Apr 26, 2020)

Can anyone confirm, is the release date the 28th? It just says pre order ends on 27th.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Apr 26, 2020)

For those who are interested, there's info on the Chinese scale *HERE *and *HERE*
You can add harmony notes to every note. Here's the key of C






The Mongolian scale is *HERE* It's the same as a Major Pentatonic Scale.


----------



## Ran Zhou (Apr 26, 2020)

If I understand the Chinese scale right, there are:
C-D-E-G-A-C (C宫, gong scale in C)
D-E-G-A-C-D (D商, shang scale in D)
E-G-A-C-D-E (E角, jue scale in E)
G-A-C-D-E-G (G徵, zhi scale in G)
A-C-D-E-G-A (A羽, yu scale in A)
Then, the rest four scales can be converted to start with C as following:
C-D-F-G-bB-C (商调式, shang scale in C)
C-bE-F-bA-bB-C (角调式, jue scale in C)
C-D-F-G-A-C (徵调式, zhi scale in C)
C-bE-F-G-bB-C (羽调式, yu scale in C)


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 26, 2020)

NoamL said:


> Can anyone confirm, is the release date the 28th? It just says pre order ends on 27th.



From their website :

*" PRODUCT AVAILABLE AS PREORDER - ENDS APRIL 27 2020! "*

Which indicates that the official release is on Tuesday, April 28th. I think Sterzov confirmed this on an earlier post on this thread.


----------



## Nathan Einhorn (Apr 26, 2020)

Manaberry said:


> Great demo, thanks for sharing. By traditional, you mean this is straight out of the box? The overall sounds kind of muddy and lack a bit of depth in comparison to others.



Thanks! I meant more like a traditional ensemble. The sound is pretty much out of the box, all the instruments have the default mics on and I have treated only a few of them, but I did replace the internal reverb with my own. I don't really see what you mean by the lack of depth, what "others" are you talking about? Just curious


----------



## holywilly (Apr 26, 2020)

Is PayPal the only way to purchase from Strezov?


----------



## JohnG (Apr 26, 2020)

Manaberry said:


> Great demo, thanks for sharing. By traditional, you mean this is straight out of the box? The overall sounds kind of muddy and lack a bit of depth in comparison to others.



IDK -- maybe it's Soundcloud? This library sounds amazing. I've incorporated it into my palette and loving the richness of the sound.

[note: I have received free products from Strezov Sampling -- not this one]


----------



## Manaberry (Apr 27, 2020)

Nathan Einhorn said:


> Thanks! I meant more like a traditional ensemble. The sound is pretty much out of the box, all the instruments have the default mics on and I have treated only a few of them, but I did replace the internal reverb with my own. I don't really see what you mean by the lack of depth, what "others" are you talking about? Just curious



The other demos available on the product page.
No worries, my personal tastes are of course part of the equation here.


----------



## Spectator (Apr 27, 2020)

Nathan Einhorn said:


> Hey there,
> 
> So here is my demo for Jade Ethnic Orchestra. I've tried to show the library first in a more "traditional" setting, and then in a more contemplative state. I've also done a "library only" export of the track, you can check it out on the Strezov Sampling website. I hope it will help
> 
> ...




Hi Nathan, would you and @StrezovSampling be able to release the Logic session (like Spitfire have done with BBC) so we can really dig in and understand the settings - it is a real help. Thanks


----------



## StrezovSampling (Apr 27, 2020)

holywilly said:


> Is PayPal the only way to purchase from Strezov?



Hey @holywilly

We can offer you more payment methods. Please contact our support and we will find a solution.

support(at)strezov-sampling.com

Thanks!


----------



## StrezovSampling (Apr 27, 2020)

Spectator said:


> Hi Nathan, would you and @StrezovSampling be able to release the Logic session (like Spitfire have done with BBC) so we can really dig in and understand the settings - it is a real help. Thanks



Afaik @Nathan Einhorn , like most of our demo composers, is a Cubase user, but let's see if we can include some midi files in the library folder, so it's easier to get yourself familiar with the instruments as we've done with past products.


----------



## Strezov (Apr 27, 2020)

As a side note, if someone is interested in my demo I'll gladly share a Cubase project.


----------



## catibi79 (Apr 27, 2020)

Strezov said:


> As a side note, if someone is interested in my demo I'll gladly share a Cubase project.


 I am interested


----------



## Ric4001 (Apr 27, 2020)

I really love the sound of the female choir in this, but I rarely write music in this style. Other than the "trills" in the choir, I can seem them being used for any western style music. Are the trills baked into the samples?


----------



## Strezov (Apr 27, 2020)

Ric4001 said:


> I really love the sound of the female choir in this, but I rarely write music in this style. Other than the "trills" in the choir, I can seem them being used for any western style music. Are the trills baked into the samples?


yes. Dynamic 2 is very expressive with lots of vibrato (the "trills" is actually their way of singing). Dynamic 1 is more refined, with less embellishments, but still revolving around the way the sing their music (that's our sampling philosophy).


----------



## Mr. Edinburgh (Apr 27, 2020)

Strezov said:


> As a side note, if someone is interested in my demo I'll gladly share a Cubase project.



that would be great - how could I import into Logic 

BTW. -I am going to buy the library tomorrow morning.


----------



## Welldone (Apr 27, 2020)

I like what I heard from Jade and I‘m interested in buying it. To make a final decision I‘d like to have more information that seems vital to me: I miss a walkthrough of the woodwinds and I still have no idea about the disk space that Jade will require.

Is there any chance that the intro price could be extended until this information is available? Pretty please...


----------



## StrezovSampling (Apr 27, 2020)

Welldone said:


> I like what I heard from Jade and I‘m interested in buying it. To make a final decision I‘d like to have more information that seems vital to me: I miss a walkthrough of the woodwinds and I still have no idea about the disk space that Jade will require.
> 
> Is there any chance that the intro price could be extended until this information is available? Pretty please...



We are working on a winds walkthrough atm. Our plan is to release it today. The disk space right now is approx. 110 GB. Hope that helps!


----------



## Montisquirrel (Apr 27, 2020)

Mr. Edinburgh said:


> that would be great - how could I import into Logic
> 
> BTW. -I am going to buy the library tomorrow morning.



Intro price is until today.


----------



## Per Boysen (Apr 27, 2020)

StrezovSampling said:


> Our plan is to release it today.



Lovely news! I bought it on the pre-order yesterday and have been monitoring the Strezov Sampling Downloader without any download showing up so far. Hopefully, I can set up an over-night download in a few hours.


----------



## MA-Simon (Apr 27, 2020)

Per Boysen said:


> Lovely news! I bought it on the pre-order yesterday and have been monitoring the Strezov Sampling Downloader without any download showing up so far. Hopefully, I can set up an over-night download in a few hours.


I think that was regarding the video, not the library release.

That said, I am up for surprises! Everything is prepared.


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 27, 2020)

More Audio Demos, and the Wind Instruments Walkthrough video are going to be crucial to help me decide if I Pre-Order JADE today. tick-tock, tick-tock, tick-tock, ... ... ...


----------



## Mr. Edinburgh (Apr 27, 2020)

Strezov said:


> As a side note, if someone is interested in my demo I'll gladly share a Cubase project.



I'd love this, to get into the JADE sound world - is there a way of getting it into LogicX?

Big love to you for doing this man


----------



## NoamL (Apr 27, 2020)

Pre-ordered! Looking forward to the release


----------



## sphore (Apr 27, 2020)

If I understand the circumstances correctly, the current situation is that Berlin is in national lockdown at the moment and friday is a national holiday in Germany. Some people use such weeks to take the whole week off. So there may be a nice surprise with an early library release tomorrow. But it also may take a while until the actual release can happen. So if you are in a hurry or aren't patient, you might be in for some disappointment.

In my case, I will gladly wait for this library, if the final result lives up to or even exceeds the high expectations. And I would also be happy, if this means waiting for a version 1.1 or 1.2. This library project is a great opportunity. I hope we will enjoy this purchase for years to come.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Apr 27, 2020)

sphore said:


> If I understand the circumstances correctly, the current situation is that Berlin is in national lockdown at the moment and friday is a national holiday in Germany. Some people use such weeks to take the whole week off. So there may be a nice surprise with an early library release tomorrow. But it also may take a while until the actual release can happen. So if you are in a hurry or aren't patient, you might be in for some disappointment.
> 
> In my case, I will gladly wait for this library, if the final result lives up to or even exceeds the high expectations. And I would also be happy, if this means waiting for a version 1.1 or 1.2. This library project is a great opportunity. I hope we will enjoy this purchase for years to come.



Germany? Isn't Strezov Sampling in Bulgaria?


----------



## Strezov (Apr 27, 2020)

Mr. Edinburgh said:


> I'd love this, to get into the JADE sound world - is there a way of getting it into LogicX?
> 
> Big love to you for doing this man


Yes, importing the MIDI should be enough. I'm using only Jade patches with only one of the pads as a .wav file (at that time we didn't have the pads programmed yet). Let's get the library out first, I'll also do a screencast of this track and upload the MIDI. I've just uploaded the last walkthrough (it's still being processed), there will be also more videos soon showcasing more info about the product development. And Dirk graciously agreed to do a Hands on video soon - he's great at demonstrating what any sample library is capable of...


----------



## Montisquirrel (Apr 27, 2020)

TigerTheFrog said:


> Germany? Isn't Strezov Sampling in Bulgaria?



I guess he is talking about Native Instruments.


----------



## Jaap (Apr 27, 2020)

First time I actually pre-ordered as I just fell in love with the sound of this library and knowing the reputation of Strezov and with all the walkthroughs, I have no doubt that this will be a great library to add to my workflow. Really looking forward to this!

And saw the winds walkthrough posted:


----------



## Dirk Ehlert (Apr 27, 2020)

Hey guys n gals, as George has just announced, I'm gonna do a deep dive Hands On on the library and my demo track (I guess that's gonna be posted soon) on Wednesday, 11am PST on my channel(s).

Link to the event here if you're on Facebook
 

We'll also be doing a give away of one NFR copy during the stream and someone from Strezov Sampling will be in the live chat for your questions. Hope to see you guys n gals there. 

xoxo


----------



## Ran Zhou (Apr 27, 2020)

As Sid suggested in an earlier post, and after listening to the recent walk-through video of the woodwinds, I'm curious about what I can do to reduce the amount of vibrato or can I just remove the vibrato of some sustain samples? Or are they just baked in, and there is no way to adjust it? 
A reference to what I mean, the solo passage starts from about 1:10, non-vib long notes are also essential for Suona sound.


----------



## BradHoyt (Apr 27, 2020)

Ran Zhou said:


> As Sid suggested in an earlier post, and after listening to the recent walk-through video of the woodwinds, I'm curious about what I can do to reduce the amount of vibrato or can I just remove the vibrato of some sustain samples? Or are they just baked in, and there is no way to adjust it?
> A reference to what I mean, the solo passage starts from about 1:10, non-vib long notes are also essential for Suona sound.



...That guy's really good! I wonder if many players could pull off what he did.


----------



## Sensium (Apr 27, 2020)

Dirk Ehlert said:


> Hey guys n gals, as George has just announced, I'm gonna do a deep dive Hands On on the library and my demo track (I guess that's gonna be posted soon) on Wednesday, 11am PST on my channel(s).
> 
> Link to the event here if you're on Facebook
> 
> ...



Grossartig Dirk! Ich freue mich darauf! All Deine Videos, Produktvorstellungen sind sehr professionell und Top! Bleib Gesund!


----------



## Ran Zhou (Apr 27, 2020)

BradHoyt said:


> ...That guy's really good! I wonder if many players could pull off what he did.


His skill is pretty awesome and I enjoy the performance! I noticed Suona getting more popular nowadays on the internet community of young generations in China, so I guess there would be more people who can do a good job than old days. But to the top-notch level, there are probably not that many.
While waiting for them to release the download link, I'm going to watch more videos about Suona on the internet.


----------



## sphore (Apr 27, 2020)

Dirk Ehlert said:


> Hey guys n gals, as George has just announced, I'm gonna do a deep dive Hands On on the library and my demo track (I guess that's gonna be posted soon) on Wednesday, 11am PST on my channel(s).
> 
> Link to the event here if you're on Facebook
> 
> ...




The best man for the job! This stream is basically mandatory for everybody interested in working with JEO.

Because one of my favourite movies is "I Kina spiser de hunde", I'm slightly worried about Cookie.


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 27, 2020)

Question Regarding the Winds.

It was mentioned in the Winds video that there are two performances for the instruments, one without vibrato, and one with vibrato. So these are two different Kontakt patches/presets, so it is not possible to introduce the vibrato as needed when playing an instrument on one track. Is this correct ? i.e. going from no vib to gradual vib and vice-versa while playing the instrument in real time ?

I was delighted to see you also included a Shakuhachi


----------



## reutunes (Apr 27, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> It was mentioned in the Winds video that there are two performances for the instruments, one without vibrato, and one with vibrato.



Most of the patches contain BOTH vibrato and non vibrato samples, with the crossfade control being assigned to the modwheel by default, although this MIDI CC can be changed in the advanced options panel.


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 27, 2020)

reutunes said:


> Most of the patches contain BOTH vibrato and non vibrato samples, with the crossfade control being assigned to the modwheel by default, although this MIDI CC can be changed in the advanced options panel.



Oh.. I see. I was under the impression that the modwheel was only controlling Dynamics, and not the Vibrato. 

Thanks.


----------



## Sid Francis (Apr 27, 2020)

Just watch again: when the modwheel is nearly down the notes are always non-vib. Probably I´ll immediately change that control to CC2 to match my strings and reserve the wheel for dynamics


----------



## MA-Simon (Apr 27, 2020)

So... is the release actually going to be today?


----------



## Laptoprabbit (Apr 27, 2020)

MA-Simon said:


> So... is the release actually going to be today?


Relax... Hawaii's still got 4 hours of the 27th


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 27, 2020)

I finally... Pre-Ordered. 

I had to do it. had too much GAS to wait any longer, I gave up trying to resist.


----------



## Mr. Edinburgh (Apr 28, 2020)

look amazing and I am 100% buying it ....


----------



## Montisquirrel (Apr 28, 2020)

That Wind Chuur Drone in the Winds walkthrough is beautiful. Waiting eagerly for the download.

The only think I dislike so far is that many articulations are split into different patches. Why don't put legato, tremolo, pizz and stacc into one single patch like other developers do?


----------



## Strezov (Apr 28, 2020)

Hi everyone, 

First of all let me say that the library is ready for release. However due to the ongoing Covid-19 situation working with Native Instruments on implementing the NKS features takes a little more time than usual but you will get there. I know this might be frustrating for most of you but we are committed to giving Jade the smooth release it deserves and as a matter of fact Native Instruments also took the project close to their heart. We'll keep you updated, meanwhile we're doing the following: 

1) We will keep the preorder active until the library gets released. This will happen on May 11.

2) Everyone who preordered in the firstly announced preorder period (until midnight today (28/April/2020) - Central European TIME, GMT +1) will receive a personal lifetime coupon code of -20%. It's not much of a consolation, but in the future (or now) if you find a library that's interesting for you you can use the voucher, no questions asked. We will be sending the discount codes manually, starting now.

We have been working very hard on this library for about a year; we somehow got lucky and recorded most of the material before the lockdown in Beijing; we managed to push the library to NI during some weird times when most of our team members were babysitting with one hand and tweaking legato intervals with the other. Somehow fate has been on our side for this project and even though I REALLY want to get it out of my system now and focus on something else (how about some music for a change???), these are the last steps before we get an inspiring tool out there. 

Please let me know if you have any questions - I'll try to be as responsive as possible and I’m also happy to say that similarly to Afflatus or Balkan, we’ll release a free instrument update based on your suggestions (like for instance having a Keyswitch Multi for all articulations the instrument has). So please keep the suggestions coming either here or on our official support email, we’ll write everything down and do whatever’s possible to make Jade even better.

Thank you for understanding! 
G.


----------



## Per Boysen (Apr 28, 2020)

Montisquirrel said:


> The only thing I dislike so far is that many articulations are split into different patches. Why don't put legato, tremolo, pizz and stacc into one single patch like other developers do?


I too noticed that. But luckily you may throw all patches into a Kontakt multi and use DAW expression maps to key-switch between articulations (or click in the piano edit).


----------



## MA-Simon (Apr 28, 2020)

My mind can understands the why, but my heart is still very deeply disapointed that you did not communicate that earlier then _after_ the supposed release day.

That free update does sound sweet though. I can wait 2 more weeks.


----------



## Jaap (Apr 28, 2020)

Fully understandable and thanks for the update George and also thank you for the coupon  Stay safe and well and hope you will find some good quality time for composing.

Looking forward to the library later on!


----------



## Strezov (Apr 28, 2020)

MA-Simon said:


> My mind can understands the why, but my heart is still very deeply disapointed that you did not communicate that earlier then _after_ the supposed release day.
> 
> That free update does sound sweet though. I can wait 2 more weeks.


Yes, I completely understand! But the NKS implementation will actually give us a bit more time to fine-tune the patches while we're doing the NKS thing. So in a way Jade will become better!


----------



## Strezov (Apr 28, 2020)

Per Boysen said:


> I too noticed that. But luckily you may throw all patches into a Kontakt multi and use DAW expression maps to key-switch between articulations (or click in the piano edit).


This is one of the top things we'll do for the release.


----------



## Mr. Edinburgh (Apr 28, 2020)

do you have some percussion in there like this:
**


----------



## reimerpdx (Apr 28, 2020)

Strezov said:


> Yes, I completely understand! But the NKS implementation will actually give us a bit more time to fine-tune the patches while we're doing the NKS thing. So in a way Jade will become better!


I appreciate you making your libraries excellent. I also appreciate the NKS functionality!!!
Thank you!


----------



## BradHoyt (Apr 28, 2020)

Strezov said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> First of all let me say that the library is ready for release. However due to the ongoing Covid-19 situation working with Native Instruments on implementing the NKS features takes a little more time than usual but you will get there. I know this might be frustrating for most of you but we are committed to giving Jade the smooth release it deserves and as a matter of fact Native Instruments also took the project close to their heart. We'll keep you updated, meanwhile we're doing the following:
> 
> ...



Thanks for the update. It's all good.  It sounds like you all were holding out hope till the end. Best of luck as you continue to prepare the library for release!


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 28, 2020)

Until Strezov Sampling updates JADE with multi-Keyswitch patches for varius articulations, using something like _Orange Tree Samples_ *Mind Control* Addon to Kontakt might be very helpful.

Mind Control for Kontakt


----------



## Henning (Apr 28, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> Until Strezov Sampling updates JADE with multi-Keyswitch patches for varius articulations, using something like _Orange Tree Samples_ *Mind Control* Addon to Kontakt might be very helpful.
> 
> Mind Control for Kontakt


Yep, bought this one aeons ago but it's still working. Very helpful and recommended script!


----------



## axb312 (Apr 28, 2020)

Nathan Einhorn said:


> Hey there,
> 
> So here is my demo for Jade Ethnic Orchestra. I've tried to show the library first in a more "traditional" setting, and then in a more contemplative state. I've also done a "library only" export of the track, you can check it out on the Strezov Sampling website. I hope it will help
> 
> ...




Hi Nathan ,

Liked the track.

Would love it if you could do a walkthrough and show how you got the instruments to sit back and blend so well with the strings.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Apr 28, 2020)

For those of you anxious to start playing JEO, I highly recommend taking a look at their excellent manual. There's a lot more in there that's not in the videos. 

You'll learn a lot about all these instruments and you'll be way ahead of the game when you get JEO.

Get it *HERE*


----------



## Strezov (Apr 28, 2020)

Mr. Edinburgh said:


> do you have some percussion in there like this:
> **



I'm a huge fan of Shigeru Umebayashi! Maybe House of the Flying daggers is a soundtrack that strikes very close to my personal taste - even though it might be a bit sugarcoated (the main theme). My all-time-favourite soundtrack is "Hero" by Tan Dun though. So elegant! 

Anyway, I was not entirely sure which percussion you had in mind - whether it's the main riff or the gongs/cymbals that are played from time to time. I made a very quick playthrough with the JEO percussion patch (and the patch 'Trailer basses' from Afflatus cause that was the first thing that I loaded up for the tonal drone).

I have loaded up the following zones: 
- Zone 1 - Xiaogu Center Soloist, detuned to be in the same key
- Zone 2 - Dagu Ensemble, pitch shifted down (see screenshot) for the low boom hits
- Zone 3 - Stick clacks ensemble, with less close mic in the mix
- Zone 4 - Zhonggu Rim
- Zone 5 - Dagu Soloist center, again pitch shifted - to double the dagu ensemble and give a bit more definition
- Zone 6 - Xiaogu / Dagu ens. Rim - to double the stick clacks
- Zone 7 - Large Cha cymbal
- Zone 8 - tam tam scrape like the effects 
- Zone 9 - Dagu Ens Rim

Now, in order to make this a bit closer to the original I'd probably have the Xiaogu separated with more compression and less velocity (so it's rich and thick, yet very soft), maybe the stick clacks separated with more reverb and maybe some gentle delay. But this is out of the box with just a limiter on the master channel and, of course, the built-in tuning of the X3M engine we're using with the percussion.


----------



## Strezov (Apr 28, 2020)

TigerTheFrog said:


> For those of you anxious to start playing JEO, I highly recommend taking a look at their excellent manual. There's a lot more in there that's not in the videos.
> 
> You'll learn a lot about all these instruments and you'll be way ahead of the game when you get JEO.
> 
> Get it *HERE*


@JohnG was actually kind enough to help us with some typos and our English (apologies for that, it's not our first language!) so we'll be uploading a slightly revised manual tomorrow.


----------



## Mr. Edinburgh (Apr 28, 2020)

Strezov said:


> I'm a huge fan of Shigeru Umebayashi! Maybe House of the Flying daggers is a soundtrack that strikes very close to my personal taste - even though it might be a bit sugarcoated (the main theme). My all-time-favourite soundtrack is "Hero" by Tan Dun though. So elegant!
> 
> Anyway, I was not entirely sure which percussion you had in mind - whether it's the main riff or the gongs/cymbals that are played from time to time. I made a very quick playthrough with the JEO percussion patch (and the patch 'Trailer basses' from Afflatus cause that was the first thing that I loaded up for the tonal drone).
> 
> ...



amazing service my friend - big love


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Apr 28, 2020)

Strezov said:


> @JohnG was actually kind enough to help us with some typos and our English (apologies for that, it's not our first language!) so we'll be uploading a slightly revised manual tomorrow.


Awesome. Can't wait.


----------



## axb312 (Apr 28, 2020)

Strezov said:


> This is one of the top things we'll do for the release.


Does this mean they'll come along with the release or...?


----------



## Strezov (Apr 28, 2020)

Sorry, I meant "for after the release". The files are already at NI but once we get them out we will start working on the update.


----------



## Maximvs (Apr 29, 2020)

Maybe not for everybody and certainly not the norm in the sample library field, but it would nice to be able to buy separate installments of this library like just the wind instruments or just the string instruments, percussion and so on.

Cheers, Max T.


----------



## zimm83 (Apr 29, 2020)

Massimo said:


> Maybe not for everybody and certainly not the norm in the sample library field, but it would nice to be able to buy separate installments of this library like just the wind instruments or just the string instruments, percussion and so on.
> 
> Cheers, Max T.


Exactly.
8dio is making that sort of thing with their new libraries.
So we can choose what we want. Choir, strings, winds , percs....etc...
But it depends of the developer.
Very good idea. Very good.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Apr 29, 2020)

zimm83 said:


> Exactly.
> 8dio is making that sort of thing with their new libraries.
> So we can choose what we want. Choir, strings, winds , percs....etc...
> But it depends of the developer.
> Very good idea. Very good.


I struggled a long time to make up my mind about buying this, but I actually disagree very strongly with the idea of allowing JEO to be broken up in any way.

In my opinion, standard Orchestral libraries with strings, brass, woodwinds, and percussion are completely different animals from Balkan Ethnic Orchestra, Jade Ethnic Orchestra, and Tarilonte libraries like Celtic ERA, Ancient ERA Persia, Nada, etc.

These libraries are not, in my opinion, collections of instruments recorded by the same person or company on a theme--they are carefully curated worlds. There is a certain kind of flowing vision behind these libraries that you don't see in something in typical world libraries like Silk or the NI Discovery series. JEO is not just a "Chinese library." For some reason it has Mongolian instruments and singers, and exactly one Vietnamese and Japanese instrument. It has pads. It doesn't have a Bawu, one of the most popular Chinese instruments in sample-land. Why? These are extremely personal choices, just as much as the approach towards sampling and how the articulations are done. This is not a world library like so many others, this is a vision. What is "Jade Ethnic Orchestra"? Apparently it is a Chinese stew with some Mongolian ingredients, along with a touch of added spices from Vietnam and Japan. Huh?

So I understand why George Strezov would prefer to give up any additional income he could get by selling BEO or JEO piecemeal. As an artist, he wants people to have all or none of what he's created. He wants you to have, for example, the percussion and the pads, even if you don't think they're necessary.

I think that's why the libraries I've mentioned above are (and I believe JEO will be) among my very favorite libraries. They are works of art in my book.

Finally, from a practical point of view, imagine what the separate sections would cost. Strezov does not have spongey pricing like 8dio: it doesn't flash offer its expensive libraries for $28 or $48 or $98. Any percussion module the size of JEO sells for 149 euros and that's that. So figure 200+ euros each for bowed strings, plucked strings, woods. Maybe a hundred for the choirs. Even if you skip the pads, it makes no sense. JEO is expensive for me, even with the BEO discount, but it is a really good deal Strezov-wise. And I know that it will be a keeper.

I've always known I was going to buy this. The only issue with it was whether I was going to buy it now or wait for a sale. If I didn't see walkthroughs, I was going to wait to buy it. Unfortunately for my current bank account, but fortunately for me, they put out walkthroughs.


----------



## Henning (Apr 29, 2020)

TigerTheFrog said:


> I struggled a long time to make up my mind about buying this, but I actually disagree very strongly to the idea of allowing JEO to be broken up in any way.
> 
> In my opinion, standard Orchestral libraries with strings, brass, woodwinds, and percussion are completely different animals from Balkan Ethnic Orchestra, Jade Ethnic Orchestra, and Tarilonte libraries like Celtic ERA, Ancient ERA Persia, Nada, etc.
> 
> ...


As Frog says this library feels very homogenic (at least for me). All instruments play together and with each other really lovely. As for the non chinese instruments they do give additional options in creating your soundscape but still keep that far eastern touch. In the end this is about having new and exotic sounds at your disposal, the more the merrier. And you can practically feel the love that has gone into making this library. Again, being part of the beta team take what I say with a grain of salt. But trust me this lib will get a lot of use from me.😊


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 29, 2020)

Live Stream :


----------



## Sid Francis (Apr 29, 2020)

A great composition, Dirk! To be true I didn´t expect you to have such a great "chinese vein"


----------



## Dirk Ehlert (Apr 29, 2020)

Sid Francis said:


> A great composition, Dirk! To be true I didn´t expect you to have such a great "chinese vein"


Thx Sid, I didn’t either 😂


----------



## NoamL (Apr 29, 2020)

Yes, very fun writing! Looking forward to the new release date. It's understandable there's some delay with COVID. Appreciate the 20% off coupon!


----------



## Dirk Ehlert (Apr 29, 2020)

Hey guys, in case you missed the live stream but want to catch it - here it is  
I hope you guys can soon enjoy that beautiful library


----------



## BradHoyt (Apr 29, 2020)

Dirk Ehlert said:


> Hey guys, in case you missed the live stream but want to catch it - here it is
> I hope you guys can soon enjoy that beautiful library



Thanks for putting out this video. Looking forward to playing it when it comes out.


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 30, 2020)

Did the JADE User Manual pdf get updated ?

I'm enjoying reading about the various instruments, and learning some interesting facts I didn't know, i.e. regarding the Mongolian Stringed Instrument 'Chuur', which has a soft sound, the performer can place a knife under the bridge to stiffen the resonator, and amplify the sound. This is the first time I hear about a knife being used as part of a musical instrument  . There is also a wind instrument with the same name 'Chuur'. See user's manual for that one. 

The user manual is very nicely put together, and has a wealth of info. regarding the instruments used in this library.

see the knife in this pic :


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 30, 2020)

Hi,

I came across this video, showing how wonderful musical flavors can result, when music of various cultures merge, here are Chinese instrumentalists, playing some Arabic flavored Music.

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 30, 2020)

Here is a very famous chinese classical piece 'Butterfly Lovers' played with a traditional western orchestra.




Here is another one 'Pastoral'


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Apr 30, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> Here is a very famous chinese classical piece 'Butterfly Lovers' played with a traditional western orchestra.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Appreciate you sharing these gems! Thank you ☺️


----------



## JohnG (Apr 30, 2020)

yes, thanks @muziksculp


----------



## kaipiranha (Apr 30, 2020)

"This is the first time I hear about a knife being used as part of a musical instrument  ."

Well, here we go...


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 30, 2020)

kaipiranha said:


> "This is the first time I hear about a knife being used as part of a musical instrument  ."
> 
> Well, here we go...




Haha... and it looks like it also worked to amplify his hammond


----------



## JohnG (Apr 30, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> This is the first time I hear about a knife being used as part of a musical instrument  .



obviously, you haven’t attended one of my sessions...


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 30, 2020)

@JohnG ,

Ooooh.. Now that can surely amplify your cello, make sure you put lots of rosin


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Apr 30, 2020)

JohnG said:


> obviously, you haven’t attended one of my sessions...


And that's how you get a cello to cut through the mix.


----------



## Kony (Apr 30, 2020)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> And that's how you get a cello to cut through the mix.


I thought the tuning was a bit sharp (I'll get my coat)


----------



## BradHoyt (Apr 30, 2020)

JohnG said:


> obviously, you haven’t attended one of my sessions...


New musical saw library. (I'll see myself out)


----------



## Henning (Apr 30, 2020)

I really like this:


----------



## gussunkri (May 1, 2020)

Henning said:


> I really like this:



Thank you for posting. That was lovely!


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (May 1, 2020)

Jade seems to be the first truly well sampled comprehensive *collection* of far-eastern (if that's right) instruments! :D A bad time to be out of money when something great like this drops at intro.  

Based on the walkthroughs I'd really love some of the ranges to be artificially extended.. by a lot! 
Will certainly sound weird but better than not being able to hit the next note in a composition which happens all the time to me and drives me nuts. Natural instrument ranges be damned!


----------



## StrezovSampling (May 1, 2020)

Hello everyone,

Since we are talking Chinese instruments and recordings here, we thought it might be interesting to share this video with all of you.


----------



## Sid Francis (May 1, 2020)

Though it might seem a dumb question: the chinese music part of the video was...JEO? That sounded SO great...I don´t want to wait 2 weeks now


----------



## StrezovSampling (May 1, 2020)

Sid Francis said:


> Though it might seem a dumb question: the chinese music part of the video was...JEO? That sounded SO great...I don´t want to wait 2 weeks now



Yes it's another demo track for JADE written by Seth Tsui. We will upload it tomorrow.


----------



## MA-Simon (May 1, 2020)

Nice Video and track!


----------



## Spectator (May 2, 2020)

when will the library be available to download?


----------



## Christopher Rocky (May 2, 2020)

DarkestShadow said:


> Jade seems to be the first truly well sampled comprehensive *collection* of far-eastern (if that's right) instruments! :D A bad time to be out of money when something great like this drops at intro.
> 
> Based on the walkthroughs I'd really love some of the ranges to be artificially extended.. by a lot!
> Will certainly sound weird but better than not being able to hit the next note in a composition which happens all the time to me and drives me nuts. Natural instrument ranges be damned!



Exactly the same issues i have with bulkan ethnic orchestra, the instruments are phenomenal but the ranges are just a tad too short in their natural form. only way around it is external pitch shifting unfortunately. 

I understand its true to the instrument but at the same time its a VI so you'd think we should have an option to extend the range.
it sounds easy enough to implement (but then again i know nothing of kontakt scripting, so that might be an ignorant statement!) 

This is something i hope they add in a future update if enough people ask for it


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (May 2, 2020)

ChristopherRock said:


> Exactly the same issues i have with bulkan ethnic orchestra, the instruments are phenomenal but the ranges are just a tad too short in their natural form. only way around it is external pitch shifting unfortunately.
> 
> I understand its true to the instrument but at the same time its a VI so you'd think we should have an option to extend the range.
> it sounds easy enough to implement (but then again i know nothing of kontakt scripting, so that might be an ignorant statement!)
> ...


Well, that stretching is present in other libraries, even with legato (I guess that's trickier though). I've also done it myself but only with simple libraries. With many others it doesn't work as easily due to the many zones and groups etc... it kinda should be law to stretch samples at least 6 semi tones IMO haha.. if it sounds bad, still better to have to option and use or not use it than not. :D


----------



## MA-Simon (May 2, 2020)

:D well, i would love if they added more mallets and slides/portamento/+ for the strings in an update, or add on.


----------



## Sid Francis (May 2, 2020)

I second that


DarkestShadow said:


> Well, that stretching is present in other libraries, even with legato (I guess that's trickier though). I've also done it myself but only with simple libraries. With many others it doesn't work as easily due to the many zones and groups etc... it kinda should be law to stretch samples at least 6 semi tones IMO haha.. if it sounds bad, still better to have to option and use or not use it than not. :D



I second that, it is a very important point for me. For example the only reason I never bought something from ProjectSam are the very limited ranges on nearly everything. Obviously I compose melodies which are a bit more challenging for the instruments


----------



## kaipiranha (May 2, 2020)

I have to admit that Strezov Sampling has somehow 
been flying under my radar so far (in spite of the fact that I played at Varna Rock Festival last year, having the time of my life there, AND in spite of the fact that Zar Simeon Royal Heritage is one of the best red wines that I've ever tasted.  ) Well, this radar thing as changed in the last few days. I will preorder Jade, and Rhodope 2 will definately be my second library, probably followed by Balkan and the other choirs sometime next year.  Beautiful work.


----------



## Strezov (May 2, 2020)

@DarkestShadow , @Sid Francis : Noted - we will consider this as an update. Let's get this out and collect more ideas and we'll try to include all that is possible!
@MA-Simon : also written this down in the list.

@kaipiranha, I hope you've enjoyed Varna - not my favourite town to be honest, maybe because our scriper Alex is from Varna  which band did you play with if it wasn't a secret? Our friends from Four For Music's Sofia Session Orchestra performed together with RAGE I believe...

P.S. just joking, I love Alex :D


----------



## Christopher Rocky (May 2, 2020)

Strezov said:


> @DarkestShadow , @Sid Francis : Noted - we will consider this as an update. Let's get this out and collect more ideas and we'll try to include all that is possible!
> @MA-Simon : also written this down in the list.
> 
> @kaipiranha, I hope you've enjoyed Varna - not my favourite town to be honest, maybe because our scriper Alex is from Varna  which band did you play with if it wasn't a secret? Our friends from Four For Music's Sofia Session Orchestra performed together with RAGE I believe...


if you could somehow do the extra ranges into bulkan aswell i would be most grateful!!! just a few of the wind instruments.
so many times its been one or two semi tones out of a track i need and i have to manually pitch the recorded wav file. I am absolutely on the cusp of pre order for jade if this is something you would do in an update!


----------



## kaipiranha (May 2, 2020)

@Strezov:  Varna was a blast. The hospitality we experienced was unparalleled. (It was the promoter who ordered the wine for me when we had dinner with him and parts of the crew. I was really surprised, and when I came back to Germany, I ordered a big box of bottles (and drank a glass yesterday in the evening. Cheers to you!  )) I was actually the piano player in RAGE. The world is small.  The orchestra was great! We had missed our flight the day before, so the only rehearsal we had took place during a prolonged soundcheck on stage - but they mastered it brilliantly. I'd love to spend a few more days in Varna, and it's about time to explore Sofia, too. Not possible right now, but there will be a life after Corona.


----------



## Strezov (May 2, 2020)

What a small world indeed! Cheers - let me know if you want help for more wine in the future ))

G.


----------



## kaipiranha (May 2, 2020)

Will do. No more wine right now - my money just went to your company in the form of a pre-order.


----------



## holywilly (May 3, 2020)

We actually recorded couple scores at TTL


----------



## Lode_Runner (May 3, 2020)

1 week to go


----------



## Montisquirrel (May 4, 2020)

Lode_Runner said:


> 1 week to go



and 1 and a half week until my download is finished


----------



## MA-Simon (May 4, 2020)

Release on a monday though D':...

Could you make the Instrument patches download first please?

Yeeeeeears back, when I started getting into VI's, downloads would take up to a week.
I would check each day which Instrument would start working next with each new sample pack downloaded. 

Was actually great fun. Anyone else did/does this?


----------



## Lode_Runner (May 4, 2020)

Montisquirrel said:


> and 1 and a half week until my download is finished


Actually same here, and I may not have enough room left on my 6TB drive to accommodate it.


----------



## Lode_Runner (May 4, 2020)

MA-Simon said:


> Release on a monday though D':...
> 
> Could you make the Instrument patches download first please?
> 
> ...


I had painfully slow ADSL. I'd move my computer into another room so I could both download overnight and sleep. Then I'd go check in the morning and find the downloads had failed and so I'd have to try again the following evening. Inevitably the links would expire before I was halfway through, so I'd have to email to request a refresh, often more than once. It wasn't fun. Then I discovered that black cable that had appeared outside my house 5 years earlier was actually an internet connection that was 10x faster.


----------



## MA-Simon (May 4, 2020)

Lode_Runner said:


> I had painfully slow ADSL. I'd move my computer into another room so I could both download overnight and sleep. Then I'd go check in the morning and find the downloads had failed and so I'd have to try again the following evening. Inevitably the links would expire before I was halfway through, so I'd have to email to request a refresh, often more than once. It wasn't fun. Then I discovered that black cable that had appeared outside my house 5 years earlier was actually an internet connection that was 10x faster.


Luckily it always worked out somehow!

A positive side effect of it was that I was forced to play more with the individual instruments, learning and getting to know them, while waiting on the next one to finish downloading. So i could appreciate the new stuff more.


----------



## Sid Francis (May 4, 2020)

Question to Strezov: Since I never used your downloader: is it possible to download to one drive and extract to another afterwards? I had problems making 230GB room on my sample SSD so I would prefer to download the initial 110GB to an ordinary drive and just extract to the SSD...


----------



## StrezovSampling (May 5, 2020)

Sid Francis said:


> Question to Strezov: Since I never used your downloader: is it possible to download to one drive and extract to another afterwards? I had problems making 230GB room on my sample SSD so I would prefer to download the initial 110GB to an ordinary drive and just extract to the SSD...



Yes that's possible!


----------



## Sid Francis (May 5, 2020)

Great! Thanks.


----------



## zimm83 (May 6, 2020)

Hy Strezov Sampling,

I really love what i'm hearing.
One question : is it possible to play the ehru WITHOUT vibrato ?
If you say yes, i will preorder !!!


----------



## Stringtree (May 6, 2020)

This sounds Super-Classy. How absolutely exciting. I remember a job I had to do without anything like this, a Yangtze River exhibit thing. Oh, gosh, this is awesome!

Greg


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (May 6, 2020)

Stringtree said:


> This sounds Super-Classy. How absolutely exciting. I remember a job I had to do without anything like this, a Yangtze River exhibit thing. Oh, gosh, this is awesome!
> 
> Greg



Haha! Nice to see Guy's take on things.


----------



## JohnG (May 6, 2020)

Guy is such a fun, musical guy.


----------



## Strezov (May 7, 2020)

zimm83 said:


> Hy Strezov Sampling,
> 
> I really love what i'm hearing.
> One question : is it possible to play the ehru WITHOUT vibrato ?
> If you say yes, i will preorder !!!


Sorry for the slow reply - Erhu 1 ensemble, Erhu 1 solo and expressive erhu have their lowest dynamic layer without vibrato; it is still a performance so you'd have rebows, bow movement, etc. But it's not as exaggerated as the other layers.


----------



## zimm83 (May 7, 2020)

Strezov said:


> Sorry for the slow reply - Erhu 1 ensemble, Erhu 1 solo and expressive erhu have their lowest dynamic layer without vibrato; it is still a performance so you'd have rebows, bow movement, etc. But it's not as exaggerated as the other layers.


Thanks a lot !!!!


----------



## zimm83 (May 7, 2020)

So good . Thanks


----------



## Nathan Einhorn (May 7, 2020)

Hey everyone, in case you are interested, I've made a quick walkthrough of my Cubase session for my demo track. It's a good occasion to hear some of the instruments better, and I've made my best to not make it too long and boring 
I hope it will be useful


----------



## axb312 (May 7, 2020)

Nathan Einhorn said:


> Hey everyone, in case you are interested, I've made a quick walkthrough of my Cubase session for my demo track. It's a good occasion to hear some of the instruments better, and I've made my best to not make it too long and boring
> I hope it will be useful




Awesome walkthrough. You should do more of these!


----------



## muziksculp (May 7, 2020)




----------



## MA-Simon (May 8, 2020)

I don't know. Still very much excited!
Less so that apparently lot's of guys seem to have the library already up and running for some reason, but not me D,:. (I do like Daniel James videos!)
Still looking forward to monday.


----------



## StrezovSampling (May 8, 2020)

MA-Simon said:


> I don't know. Still very much excited.
> Less so that apparently lot's of guys seem to have the library already up and running for some reason.
> Still looking forward to monday.


 
All the videos posted use a version of the library not encoded for Kontakt and with no NKS compatibility. That's the only reason we had to delay the release. Everyone feels sad about that, but it will happen on Monday. Promised!


----------



## Sid Francis (May 8, 2020)

Hopefully it will happen on Monday MORNING so I can start the download and leave for work. 11 hours filled with something usefull


----------



## Rich4747 (May 8, 2020)

Nathan Einhorn said:


> Hey everyone, in case you are interested, I've made a quick walkthrough of my Cubase session for my demo track. It's a good occasion to hear some of the instruments better, and I've made my best to not make it too long and boring
> I hope it will be useful



Enjoyed your video it was the final push into JEO for me


----------



## zimm83 (May 10, 2020)

Yes ! Pre-ordered. Can't wait for tomorrow.....and the next days because it is my greatest library...more than 100 Gb....it will take 35 hours to download i think.....be patient !!!
Thanks Strezov Sampling for the pre-order price and the crossgrade !!!
I decided to buy it because of the male vocals. Never heard that before. So deeply ethnic....can't wait to compose with those vocals....and the rest of the library of course !!!


----------



## makimakimusic (May 10, 2020)

Totally agreed ! The Nathan's video show really well how deep and beautiful the Hoomai solo patch is ! Why not a choir based library like the Rhodope for those of us who don't need a full instruments library ?


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (May 10, 2020)

Sooo excited!!


----------



## JohnG (May 10, 2020)

looking forward to working with the final patches!

I've been loving this as a beta tester.

[note: I have received free products from Strezov Sampling]


----------



## muziksculp (May 10, 2020)

Looking forward for the official release tomorrow, Monday May 11th. 

Just double checking about the size of the download tomorrow, is it 110 GB, around 220 GB when extracted ? or has this changed ? 

Thanks.


----------



## Strezov (May 10, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> Looking forward for the official release tomorrow, Monday May 11th.
> 
> Just double checking about the size of the download tomorrow, is it 110 GB, around 220 GB when extracted ? or has this changed ?
> 
> Thanks.


After the NI encoding thankfully there was an additional packaging compression which shrinked the library to 102 GB. All the archives for download are also 102 GB. So if you're going to install this on the same drive it's best you have 205+ GB just to be sure. 

Meanwhile, I've uploaded the files and am now testing the download to make sure everything works properly. Almost there!


----------



## Montisquirrel (May 10, 2020)

@StrezovSampling What is the best way to check if the downloads are ready? Email or do you post in this thread? Sorry, can't wait and I have no chance to refresh your download app every 10 seconds. Looking forward!! Very Exited!!


----------



## Strezov (May 10, 2020)

You should get an email stating that you'll have serial numbers attached to your account, as well as receive links in the app.

P.S. I'll also post here of course.


----------



## Strezov (May 11, 2020)

We're in the process of hooking up serial numbers to user accounts which, although an automated process, takes some time. So if you have received an email with NI serial number you can start downloading - hopefully Amazon have steady servers! 

Will let you know once the rest are uploaded.


----------



## Jaap (May 11, 2020)

So far so good George, just received mine and the download speed looks steady  Thanks!


----------



## Christopher Rocky (May 11, 2020)

YES! Started downloading!!! 

for me its about 280kbs per download pack (from Australia) is this a normal speed? i have fast connection, i can get over 100mbs if the server allows it.


----------



## Strezov (May 11, 2020)

ChristopherRock said:


> YES! Started downloading!!!
> 
> for me its about 280kbs per download pack (from Australia) is this a normal speed? i have fast connection, i can get over 100mbs if the server allows it.


We're using Amazon S3 cloud servers. Not much we can do about limitation unfortunately on our end. Maybe there is a restriction from your local provider? OR everyone started downloading now and they put a limit?


----------



## Christopher Rocky (May 11, 2020)

Strezov said:


> We're using Amazon S3 cloud servers. Not much we can do about limitation unfortunately on our end. Maybe there is a restriction from your local provider? OR everyone started downloading now and they put a limit?


I'm not sure, I havent had a problem with other companies, but i vaguely remember another amazon server issue with another dev (i cant remember who). I dont think it would be the provider as i have the best one in my country, but i might call them and find out. its averaging 2.0-2.3mb mbs, so its about 13-14 hours to download 100gbs. Guess i'm in this one for the long haul!


----------



## MA-Simon (May 11, 2020)

Currently downloading the Downloader app (no serial yet here). And it is taking a while. (~40KB/s)
So probably ~1h for only the downloader alone haha. 

Probably because all the home office corona morning meetings happening right now.


----------



## Montisquirrel (May 11, 2020)

Just received my serial number 5 min before I have to leave my studio. Perfect timing. Hope the download finishes until tomorrow.


----------



## MA-Simon (May 11, 2020)

Got it too! Nice! Downloading! :D


----------



## Lode_Runner (May 11, 2020)

Downloading now. Can't wait. 

I hope you'll be doing more ethnic orchestras in the future. I'd love to see a Strezov South Asian Ethnic Orchestra or a Middle Eastern Ethnic Orchestra (covering Turkish, Persian, Arabian and Maghreb instrumentation).


----------



## Strezov (May 11, 2020)

Now that this is out, we can focus on thinking about the future. We have a bunch of surprises coming in the next few months and while we work on that be sure to give your suggestions either here or through our support email about Jade - things that you think would improve the library (_like for instance the keyswitches_); we'll do our best to address everything that's possible for us to do. Can't wait to hear your thoughts when you get to play the library - on behalf of everyone who participated thanks a lot for supporting us yet again on our journey. People like to say we're a "sample developer" (whatever this means) but we're composers that are in need of tools to make music and to pitch ideas quickly; I think that we get better with each and every product we do and mostly that's because of all the community feedback and suggestions we've been receiving so far.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (May 11, 2020)

Installed!  Took an hour for the download* I used the manual download page.
Unfortunately I'll have to wait until tonight to actually play it. 

Thank you George and Seth and everybody who worked on this. It sounds wonderful.


*I recently did a download of 20 GB of another product and it took 6 hours.


----------



## Strezov (May 11, 2020)

And something to take a look at while you wait for the download:


----------



## Lode_Runner (May 11, 2020)

TigerTheFrog said:


> Installed!  Took an hour for the download*


Wow that's fast. I think this is going to take half a week for me.


----------



## Jaap (May 11, 2020)

Just a short message after playing through it for the last hour (download went smooth)

Homerun!

(now back again to composing with it)


----------



## NoamL (May 11, 2020)

Downloading now, thanks for all your hard work George & team!


----------



## BradHoyt (May 11, 2020)

I just downloaded the library and played through the bowed and plucked strings so far... I can already say this is one of the best library purchases I've made in years. Thank you George for having the vision and making this project a reality.


----------



## Richard Wilkinson (May 11, 2020)

Downloaded, installed and straight into the template for 1M1 on the Peaky Blinders game I started three days ago! I love what I'm hearing so far...


----------



## Jaap (May 11, 2020)

Bit longer reply

Big big homerun  

Ok, a bit more indepth.

The sound is amazing. A very consistent library, the quality is really superb. Lots of depth in the instruments, an amazing collection of instruments. I am incoporating it now into a piece I started writing a few days ago (with in mind that I could download this library today) and it blends very good with libraries like Cinematic Studio Strings, Taiko Creator, Omnisphere.

It was discussed earlier here in this thread I think how to use this library and I plan to use it to give some extra colour to the pieces and that is exactly what this library does, giving you a whole range of beautiful coloured sounds that can really create some unique sounding (and fresh) material. 
Only thing I would love to see are keyswitches, but that's about it. Really good value for the money spend and I can see this being used for many many years.


----------



## Laptoprabbit (May 11, 2020)

Dear vi-control,

Please stop posting good things about Jade, you guys are making the wait unbearable. 

Thanks,
Laptoprabbit

EDIT: finished, you may resume


----------



## Rich4747 (May 11, 2020)

You know you hit gold when you spend the 1st hour on pad 1. thumbs up, Exceptional deep rich multi colored gems. Lyubomir Goshev! This is my 1st Strezov library and I am impressed. To think what they could do with a Richard Harvey type instrument library, with a slight western bend oh my. That would be an instabuy for me. The pads are so well made they have the dynamics and playability of an instrument and the colors and depth to pull many ideas from. The most useful and beautiful.


----------



## MA-Simon (May 11, 2020)

I am so unlucky with downloads. D:

My downloader stopped at part 17. Reading "Product failed" haha.
Tried downloading again, promptly deleted all my parts. _(even with the delete checkpbox unchecked. So be carefull to back your parts up when it stops downloading)_
Lucky I manually extracted those files before already because I could not wait.
Continuing with manual links now.

BUT, all the strings are finished! Sounding very, very nice so far!


----------



## klawire (May 11, 2020)

After some trouble with losing internet connection for a minute and having to start over the download, I finally managed to get this installed and spent the past hour adding all the bowed strings, voices and some winds to my template.

I'm super impressed with how easy all the instruments are to use and how well everything works! This definitely surpassed my expectations many times over, even after watching all the walkthroughs and many other videos about JEO. Will definitely need to upgrade from a 10-year-old i7 and 16GB RAM to a beefier system with the speed that my template is growing thanks to JEO. Can't wait to play with more winds and some plucked stings tomorrow.


----------



## oukaitou (May 11, 2020)

Hi Strezov

I have an issue with Erhu legato mode. I tried to make a clean Erhu sound and you can see what I did from the screenshot. When the legato triggered (e.g. G to A note), I can clearly hear a weird sound (sounds like ensemble performance) compared with non-legato mode. If it is my problem, how can I fix it?

Thank you for bringing us such a great library.


----------



## TomaeusD (May 11, 2020)

Wait, the intro price lasts until June 1? Oh dear.

Edit: Ah, I was thinking it was the same as the pre-order price.


----------



## Shubus (May 11, 2020)

I've just finished downloading & installing and it's totally awesome. The manual is one of the very best I've ever seen on any sample library....I expect to get a lot of use out if while learning this great library.


----------



## Shubus (May 11, 2020)

New update. Still playing through the amazing sounds in this library. On my Mac this library weighs in at about 38g using the Downloader. On the frustrating side of things, Kontakt's Batch Re-save doesn't seem to be working, reporting 98,816 samples missing. I have not encountered any Kontakt errors on the libraries I've played through so far, so maybe this a continuation of the Kontakt bug of last year OR I really am missing a bunch of samples. Too early for me to tell!


----------



## Jaap (May 11, 2020)

Shubus said:


> New update. Still playing through the amazing sounds in this library. On my Mac this library weighs in at about 38g using the Downloader. On the frustrating side of things, Kontakt's Batch Re-save doesn't seem to be working, reporting 98,816 samples missing. I have not encountered any Kontakt errors on the libraries I've played through so far, so maybe this a continuation of the Kontakt bug of last year OR I really am missing a bunch of samples. Too early for me to tell!



It might be that you stopped the process too early? I was a bit confused when the downloads where ready as all the files said "completed" but in the left side it still said downloading. I saw my folder was about 70GB at that time while I read that it was around 102 GB, I left it on for a while and it was still extracting and installing things (the downloader app didn't indicate that while installing, though it said completed or installed or something like that when it was really done). So it might be that you have not installed everything correctly? The batch resave was fine here.


----------



## charlieclouser (May 11, 2020)

Strezov's JADE is a BEAST - there's a lot in here that I'll want to use. For anyone who's into that hybrid-modern-folk-punk-vikings style where you mix modern cine-pulse elements with ethnic textures, this library deserves consideration. 

Heck, I'd probably buy this library just for the "PADS" instrument alone - crazy scary atmospheric textures that will be applicable across a very wide scope of styles.

Another major home run from George Strezov, Lyubomir Goshev and the whole Strezov team. A+++


----------



## Strezov (May 11, 2020)

Shubus said:


> New update. Still playing through the amazing sounds in this library. On my Mac this library weighs in at about 38g using the Downloader. On the frustrating side of things, Kontakt's Batch Re-save doesn't seem to be working, reporting 98,816 samples missing. I have not encountered any Kontakt errors on the libraries I've played through so far, so maybe this a continuation of the Kontakt bug of last year OR I really am missing a bunch of samples. Too early for me to tell!


Yes, it does seem like the extracting process was not completed entirely. But if you still have the archive files (rar parts 01-35) you can do this manually - here's how to do that on *Mac* or *Windows*. If the problem persists please contact support, Tsvetan from our team will be there to help you out. 



charlieclouser said:


> Strezov's JADE is a BEAST - there's a lot in here that I'll want to use. For anyone who's into that hybrid-modern-folk-punk-vikings style where you mix modern cine-pulse elements with ethnic textures, this library deserves consideration.
> 
> Heck, I'd probably buy this library just for the "PADS" instrument alone - crazy scary atmospheric textures that will be applicable across a very wide scope of styles.
> 
> Another major home run from George Strezov, Lyubomir Goshev and the whole Strezov team. A+++


 Wow. I'll be sure to pass on your comment to everyone involved. Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## Ron Verboom (May 12, 2020)

Got my copy today. Wonderful library. Listen to a little sketch i made this morning:


----------



## Henning (May 12, 2020)

Couple of new demos on the Strezov page including my track 'Taiga' 😉.









JADE Ethnic Orchestra


The online library for premium sound samples




www.strezov-sampling.com


----------



## Spectator (May 12, 2020)

Nathan Einhorn said:


> Hey everyone, in case you are interested, I've made a quick walkthrough of my Cubase session for my demo track. It's a good occasion to hear some of the instruments better, and I've made my best to not make it too long and boring
> I hope it will be useful




Amazing Nathan - is it possible for you to upload your Cubase/Logic session so we can open up your settings and have a play around?


----------



## Christopher Rocky (May 12, 2020)

did anyone else have issues using the strezov downloader? i think mine did something wrong, and now i dont have any legatos on any of the instruments, i had to unpack myself because once it said it was completed and 'unpacking' it was frozen on that for hours. so i manually unzipped, its in kontakt fine, but there are no legatos for any of the instruments and total size is 102gbs unzipped


----------



## Strezov (May 12, 2020)

ChristopherRock said:


> did anyone else have issues using the strezov downloader? i think mine did something wrong, and now i dont have any legatos on any of the instruments, i had to unpack myself because once it said it was completed and 'unpacking' it was frozen on that for hours. so i manually unzipped, its in kontakt fine, but there are no legatos for any of the instruments and total size is 102gbs unzipped


The size seems right after the encoding and compression. What do you mean you don't have legatos? Can you give an example please?


----------



## oukaitou (May 12, 2020)

Strezov said:


> The size seems right after the encoding and compression. What do you mean you don't have legatos? Can you give an example please?



Hi Strezov, please help

https://vi-control.net/community/th...tro-price-ends-june-1-2020.91063/post-4556483


----------



## Christopher Rocky (May 12, 2020)

Strezov said:


> The size seems right after the encoding and compression. What do you mean you don't have legatos? Can you give an example please?


on your website under jade patchlist, you have patches with 'legato', everything i have is called sus. eg, patchlist on website says Erhu 1 ens legato, but i have erhu 1 sus trem, 
website says expressive erhu legato, i have expressive erhu sus trem

is this just a misspelling of the legato patches on what i downloaded?


----------



## Strezov (May 12, 2020)

@ChristopherRock There is legato in the patches - we're having a seamless polyphonic true legato script. The sus patches have true legato within.


----------



## Strezov (May 12, 2020)

oukaitou said:


> Hi Strezov, please help
> 
> https://vi-control.net/community/th...tro-price-ends-june-1-2020.91063/post-4556483


I'll investigate this when I get to the studio - sent it over to Alex from our mapping team, will get back ASAP.


----------



## Christopher Rocky (May 12, 2020)

Strezov said:


> There is legato in the patches - we're having a seamless polyphonic true legato script. The sus patches have true legato within.


ok, so the sus patches are the legato patches that you have listed on the website? i just wanted to make sure because i had the issue unpacking using the downloader and wanted to recheck against a patch list. 
you can excuse my confusion as you have different patch names on the website? thank you i'm really enjoying it so far!!!!


----------



## Strezov (May 12, 2020)

Correct - you can disable the legato and then have just ordinary sustains without the transitions. I've gone through more detail about this in the walkthrough. Cheers!


----------



## Denkii (May 12, 2020)

I love how even though it's apparently a rough start for launch, everyone is still chill and supportive.
Please let's keep it that way. It's refreshing to not have trolls and antagonism going on in this post.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (May 12, 2020)

ChristopherRock said:


> on your website under jade patchlist, you have patches with 'legato', everything i have is called sus. eg, patchlist on website says Erhu 1 ens legato, but i have erhu 1 sus trem,
> website says expressive erhu legato, i have expressive erhu sus trem
> 
> is this just a misspelling of the legato patches on what i downloaded?


Many patches in JEO are identified as "sus trem" because they have keyswitches to switch from sus to trem. And they have legato as an option.


----------



## Christopher Rocky (May 12, 2020)

TigerTheFrog said:


> Many patches in JEO are identified as "sus trem" because they have keyswitches to switch from sus to trem. And they have legato as an option.


yes i understand now, thanks for clarifying @Strezov Yes i've been through all the walkthroughs before release. 
my problem was, checking the patch list that is listed on the website, 
it does not say sus trem, it says 'legato' so i was a little confused when trying to match up my patches to the website.
very minor issue and SO glad it wasnt that i wasnt missing anything through the unpacking. 
this library is blowing my freaking mind


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (May 12, 2020)

Personally, if I have technical questions or questions about JEO, I send a direct message to @Strezov George is always very kind about answering. I'd like to give him a chance to resolve it for me first without making it a forum issue.

Now that the library is out it's probably time to move over to the @ChrisSiuMusic thread in "Sample Talk"





__





Strezov Sampling - JADE Ethnic Orchestra (Share Your Thoughts!)


Hi everyone! Now that JADE Ethnic Orchestra has been released and many have started playing with it, it'll definitely be interesting to see how this plays out in virtual mockup land, and how many more 'Asian-inspired' cues we'll start seeing. In terms of the library itself, I have a few things...




vi-control.net





Here are the forum rules about "Commercial Announcement" threads:

_ Commercial Announcements are a “safe zone” for the companies who post. Negative comments or discussion about competing libraries are not allowed. Sample Talk and all other areas of the forum are free game, of course, but in this section, we ask that the companies not have to deal with any conflict. _


----------



## soothingpanic (May 12, 2020)

I'm liking it so far -- every instrument sounds so different from my western orchestral libraries. Here's a little doodle I made while playing with the library for 20 mins:


----------



## muziksculp (May 12, 2020)

Hi,

I'm looking forward to download JADE tonight, what's the most reliable option to download it, using the downloader application, or via my Strezov account download link on the Strezov-Sampling website ? 

Thanks.


----------



## Jaap (May 12, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm looking forward to download JADE tonight, what's the most reliable option to download it, using the downloader application, or via my Strezov account download link on the Strezov-Sampling website ?
> 
> Thanks.



The downloader worked really smooth for me, be sure though when you see your downloads completed but still seeing the message "downloading" under the JOE in the products tab to don't close it. It will change to completed once its done.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (May 12, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm looking forward to download JADE tonight, what's the most reliable option to download it, using the downloader application, or via my Strezov account download link on the Strezov-Sampling website ?
> 
> Thanks.


I used the downloader page and it took me an hour to download and then another 20 minutes or so to unpack the rars. Of course, I sat there obsessively adding files to download.  I can download 9 files at once on my computer.


----------



## Nathan Einhorn (May 12, 2020)

Spectator said:


> Amazing Nathan - is it possible for you to upload your Cubase/Logic session so we can open up your settings and have a play around?



I quickly made a Cubase session with just the MIDI from JEO. I hope that helps, but keep in mind I made that track with instruments from the beta, I don't know if it will load the correct instruments and if they will react the same way.









Flight of the Sky Lanterns - JEO Session.cpr


Shared with Dropbox




www.dropbox.com





EDIT : Here is the MIDI for those not on Cubase : 
https://www.dropbox.com/s/93yd8pg5bmlj8xy/Flight of the Sky Lanterns - JEO MIDI.mid?dl=0


----------



## Pincel (May 12, 2020)

I'm just dying to get my hands on this one... Unfortunately it won't be happening anytime soon, but it's definitely on my list to get ASAP. 

From what I've heard so far, this is just a no brainer to any composer who loves/needs traditional chinese/asian instruments with incredible detail and a lively sound, that I don't think has any competition at moment. Granted, I never tried Silk from East West, but it's pretty old by now and not the of same scale as Jade Orchestra. Looking forward to reading some more opinions now that it's out, but it's already on my 'essential list'.


----------



## Mike Fox (May 12, 2020)

Congrats to Strezov Sampling for creating another stellar library!


----------



## BradHoyt (May 12, 2020)

An example of using JEO right away - Here's a link to a recording I posted in 'Member Compositions":

March of the Automatons

I added a legato Morin Khuur at the 3:21 along with some JEO percussion around there too. Someone thank the "renowned internationally touring soloist" for their performance.


----------



## [email protected] (May 12, 2020)

I downloaded it on Monday and was very eager to play with it but after installing it I only get these messages from Kontakt:





It assumes the files in the right folder but still doesn't seem to "find" them. 
Is this a JADE-problem or a KONTAKT-problem?


----------



## Strezov (May 12, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> I downloaded it on Monday and was very eager to play with it but after installing it I only get these messages from Kontakt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If the files are there but the folder structure is different (Kontakt can't find the right paths) one easy fix is Batch resave: https://www.strezov-sampling.com/article/batch-resave.html

If this doesn't help please contact support through our website, it will be easier to track this.

Cheers


----------



## Sid Francis (May 12, 2020)

Georgi: The folder structure that is created after manual download and unrar-ing is somehow strange: First folder was

"Strezov_Sampling_ Jade_ Ethnic_ Orchestra" and inside was
"Strezov Sampling Jade Ethnic Orchestra

and I had the same problem as [email protected] So I just copied the inner folder to one level higher, side by side to the one with the underlines and deleted the now empty underlined one. Same procedure for the sampling folder and: problem solved. And THEN I did a batch resave which worked flawlessly. But the first result of unpacking your files was irritating indeed.

The same problem occurred when I tried to activate the library in Native Access (BEFORE changing your folder structure myself with your "doubled" folders). It said something like "library path not found" until I directed it manually to the instruments folder. But the whole process could have been smoother.


----------



## Strezov (May 12, 2020)

Thank you Sid - can you let me know 1) what OS this is (Mac or PC) and 2) which software was used for the extraction and 3) do you happen to remember which archive part (samples OR instruments) created the Strezov_Sampling_ Jade_ ... folder? Thanks for the help!


----------



## Spectator (May 13, 2020)

Nathan Einhorn said:


> I quickly made a Cubase session with just the MIDI from JEO. I hope that helps, but keep in mind I made that track with instruments from the beta, I don't know if it will load the correct instruments and if they will react the same way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you so much ... will it work in Logic?


----------



## zimm83 (May 13, 2020)

So. Finishing downloading extracting.
This library is BEAUTIFUL.
I have many libs, Ark series, Symphobia series...etc..
But this one has something different....Deep, surprising, emotional, epic, and the vocals.....oh man ...fabulously fantastic. And the pads...this is a surprise for me. A very good surprise !!!
All those instruments are really deeply sampled. I understand now why it takes 105 Gb on disk.....

So thank you Strezov Sampling for making such libraries. Now...i will travel...but safe at home !!!


----------



## Montisquirrel (May 13, 2020)

Finally I can start playing with it. Like many here mentioned before, it is a beautiful library and I will use ist soooo much in my music. Thank you for making this happend.

Please give us an update with all articulations of one instrument in just one patch. I have no clue about Kontakt programming and maybe there is a reason which I don't understand, but when there is a Erhu Patch with SuS + Legato + Tremolo I guess it is possible to add Stac and Pizz to it. And I am not talking about multis, what I mean is a single patch.

Once again to get this right, this library is a dream come true, but all articulations of one instrument in one patch would make it even better.

(I know this is an commercial announcement thread, but Strezov asked about things to improve here in this thread many times... and once again, *I love this product*.)


----------



## Nathan Einhorn (May 13, 2020)

Spectator said:


> Thank you so much ... will it work in Logic?


I don't think so. But I'll add the MIDI to my post with the cubase project, you should be able to open that at least.


----------



## Sid Francis (May 13, 2020)

Strezov said:


> Thank you Sid - can you let me know 1) what OS this is (Mac or PC) and 2) which software was used for the extraction and 3) do you happen to remember which archive part (samples OR instruments) created the Strezov_Sampling_ Jade_ ... folder? Thanks for the help!




Okay: I found the guilty one: me and 7-Zip, the extraction program for win 7/64. Out of habit I clicked to "Extract to" and chose my own created folder without noticing that 7-zip suggest an additional automatic folder with the checkbox ticked and that was the folder with the underlines in it  . I never payed attention to that checkbox because normally I click "Extract here" but this time I downloaded to one drive and extracted to another (what I never do in other situations). So if I just had clicked "extract here" everything would have worked fine. Please excuse the confusion....


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2020)

I am also confused by the folder structure, because when I used the Strezov Downloader I rooted it to the "Strezov"-Folder on my SSD. Then it automatically created a new folder "Strezov Sampling Jade Ethnic Orchestra" as well as a ZIP-Folder "Strezov Sampling Jade Ethnic Orchestra".

Both folder contain the exact content, the three folders "instruments", "samples" and "snapshots" as well as the Jade.ethnic.nicnt-file.
When I open Kontakt I can - of course - only chose the non-ZIP-folder but whatever instrument I chose I just get the "not found" message.

So today I deleted both folder and downloaded everything again with the Strezov-Downloader. And again the same problem: Two folder, one normal, one ZIP, nothing found in Kontakt.
Quite frustrating since I am waiting for four days and am not able to play with it yet... :(


----------



## Lode_Runner (May 14, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> I am also confused by the folder structure, because when I used the Strezov Downloader I rooted it to the "Strezov"-Folder on my SSD. Then it automatically created a new folder "Strezov Sampling Jade Ethnic Orchestra" as well as a ZIP-Folder "Strezov Sampling Jade Ethnic Orchestra".
> 
> Both folder contain the exact content, the three folders "instruments", "samples" and "snapshots" as well as the Jade.ethnic.nicnt-file.
> When I open Kontakt I can - of course - only chose the non-ZIP-folder but whatever instrument I chose I just get the "not found" message.
> ...



Hi [email protected],

(Sorry if this is something you've done already and I'm giving you basic info that you already know.)

It sounds like you may need to complete the Native Access authorisation step. If this is your first time using that, in Kontakt, at the top of the libraries pane on the left side of the interface, click "Manage libraries". In the bottom left corner of the dialogue box that opens click "Launch Native Access". You'll need to log in with whatever your Native Instruments log in details are. Once in Native Access go to the "Add a Serial" link in the top left corner. Enter the Serial number (you can find that in the Strezov downloader, possibly also in email or in your user area on Strezov's website) and then click "Add Serial". After Native Access has accepted the serial, go to the "Not Installed". There should be a tile there for Jade Ethnic Orchestra. Hover over it and a "locate" link should appear. In the dialogue box select "browse" and navigate to where you've installed the folder (the one that has the Jade-ethnic.nicnt file in it, not the Zip file). Click on the folder (don't open) and then click "Select folder". Restart Kontakt and JEO should appear at the top of the libraries list.


EDIT: another possibility I just thought of, if it's not the above, check the size of the extracted folder. It should be approximately 102GB. If it's way smaller you need to extract the instrument archives separately.


----------



## Strezov (May 14, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> I am also confused by the folder structure, because when I used the Strezov Downloader I rooted it to the "Strezov"-Folder on my SSD. Then it automatically created a new folder "Strezov Sampling Jade Ethnic Orchestra" as well as a ZIP-Folder "Strezov Sampling Jade Ethnic Orchestra".
> 
> Both folder contain the exact content, the three folders "instruments", "samples" and "snapshots" as well as the Jade.ethnic.nicnt-file.
> When I open Kontakt I can - of course - only chose the non-ZIP-folder but whatever instrument I chose I just get the "not found" message.
> ...


Hi, have you gotten in touch with support? We're here to help - could also schedule a Skype/Zoom meeting to further help you out. Cheers


----------



## richard kurek (May 15, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> I am also confused by the folder structure, because when I used the Strezov Downloader I rooted it to the "Strezov"-Folder on my SSD. Then it automatically created a new folder "Strezov Sampling Jade Ethnic Orchestra" as well as a ZIP-Folder "Strezov Sampling Jade Ethnic Orchestra".
> 
> Both folder contain the exact content, the three folders "instruments", "samples" and "snapshots" as well as the Jade.ethnic.nicnt-file.
> When I open Kontakt I can - of course - only chose the non-ZIP-folder but whatever instrument I chose I just get the "not found" message.
> ...


i reinstalled the samples (not using the installer) unrar, to be safe rename current sample folder , i named it samples old then unrar into the jade orchestra folder once your happy delete the old


----------



## [email protected] (May 15, 2020)

Thank you very much for your replies! The two folders which were created after I downloaded everything were only 10 GB and even smaller. So I extracted all the rar-files into a new folder which is only 80GB and only contains .nkc, -nkx and nkr-files. I have no idea what they are and of course Kontakt can't even open the folders which contain them.

It all doesn't look right but I have no idea what I am doing wrong... :(


----------



## StrezovSampling (May 15, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> Thank you very much for your replies! The two folders which were created after I downloaded everything were only 10 GB and even smaller. So I extracted all the rar-files into a new folder which is only 80GB and only contains .nkc, -nkx and nkr-files. I have no idea what they are and of course Kontakt can't even open the folders which contain them.
> 
> It all doesn't look right but I have no idea what I am doing wrong... :(



Hey there,

Would you mind contacting our support with this? It will be way easier for us to help you that way. 









Contacts


Contacts




www.strezov-sampling.com





cheers!


----------



## Montisquirrel (May 15, 2020)

In my opinion the Strezov download app works easy and without any problems. Not sure why some people need to unpack manually. Be sure to check the options in this app. One thing that could be better in this app is the information while it is unpacking. It is a very small text in the upper right corner, so maybe some people closed the app after they saw that the download is finished but it hasn't finished unpacking yet.


----------



## richard kurek (May 15, 2020)

Montisquirrel said:


> In my opinion the Strezov download app works easy and without any problems. Not sure why some people need to unpack manually. Be sure to check the options in this app. One thing that could be better in this app is the information while it is unpacking. It is a very small text in the upper right corner, so maybe some people closed the app after they saw that the download is finished but it hasn't finished unpacking yet.


in my case when unpacked winds and voice samples where missing , i did manual unpack all is fine


----------



## muziksculp (May 15, 2020)

Montisquirrel said:


> In my opinion the Strezov download app works easy and without any problems. Not sure why some people need to unpack manually. Be sure to check the options in this app. One thing that could be better in this app is the information while it is unpacking. It is a very small text in the upper right corner, so maybe some people closed the app after they saw that the download is finished but it hasn't finished unpacking yet.



I downloaded the library using the Strezov Download application, all went very smoothly, no issues.

One important thing to note, is to make sure the left side product pane pic showing the JADE library in the downloader app. must indicate 'Completed' , and not 'Downloading' , if you close the app. while it is indicating 'Downloading' it would have not un-rar'd the files, and would have not organized the library folders. This was a tip from @Jaap on an earlier post.

@Jaap, Thank you for the important tip. I would have not know about this if you didn't mention it in your post. that was very helpful.

@StrezovSampling , you might want to add a notice about this important detail in your downloader GUI. It would make it less likely users would run into issues in the future when using your downloader application.


----------



## zimm83 (May 15, 2020)

No problems here.
The downloader worked fine. (windows 8.1).

And man , This is a library. I think it is my all time favorite now.
Fantastic .


----------



## Denkii (May 15, 2020)

I am so excited for this. Gimme another week and I can join you guys.

I second the wish for an all in one patch that includes the short articulations.


----------



## Lode_Runner (May 15, 2020)

I closed the app before extraction had completed as I couldn't see any sign that it was still doing anything. I realised my error when I saw the size of the extracted file and manually extracted instead (which wasn't a problem for me as I knew how to assemble the extracted parts).

I must admit I was expecting to see the completed bars go blank again, and the word 'extracting' replace the word 'completed' (assumptions formed from years of experience with Connect Continuata and other downloader programs). I didn't spot that the left pane still said downloading where Muziksculp (and Jaap) said to look, nor any small text up in the top right corner where Montisquirrel said to look as I wasn't expecting to see any progress info listed in these places.

Now I know this it won't be a problem for me in future, but I agree that Strezov should consider updating the downloader to be more explicit about extraction progress. It'll reduce a lot of angst and support tickets.


----------



## [email protected] (May 15, 2020)

EVERYTHING'S FINE HERE NOW! - Thanks to mentioning the "extrecting"-field in the Strezov-Downloader. I completely agree with @Lode_Runner that it would be helpful when the bar would go blank again. 

Enjoying the Erhu at 6 o'clock in the morning!


----------



## zimm83 (May 16, 2020)

i am happy for you. Now let's enjoy this library. 
Marvelous. Can't stop playing those mongolian voices. So deep. So ethnic. So inspiring.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2020)

By the way, regarding the voices: Can anyone explain how the keyswitches in the syllable engine work? I couldn't find in the manual how to assign the numbers and in the walkthrough it was not mentioned at all.
Also: Why have some single-articulation-patches (like "staccato") one keyswitch? When I press it I don't hear any difference between the way the artculation is played.


----------



## Strezov (May 19, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> By the way, regarding the voices: Can anyone explain how the keyswitches in the syllable engine work? I couldn't find in the manual how to assign the numbers and in the walkthrough it was not mentioned at all.


Excuse me, somehow I missed this. I have explained in detail the keyswitches here () - starting at around 3:20. 

It is for another library of ours - Wotan - but it is the same engine. By the way, if you want watch the entire video that I just linked and you can find other useful features that can further increase the possibilities of the vocal instruments (morph and connect modes). If you go to the Settings page (using the COG icon at the top right corner) you will also find a built-in help inside the Kontakt Syllabuilder patch with other useful information. 



> Also: Why have some single-articulation-patches (like "staccato") one keyswitch? When I press it I don't hear any difference between the way the artculation is played.


This is a round-robin reset button. When pressed it always resets the cycle for the RR, starting at #1. We try to make our round-robins balanced in terms of volume and tuning so that they are coherent, that's why it's not an obvious change. However, if you want your "Shorts" instrument track to sound exactly the same every time you play your musical piece press the keyswitch before the beginning of the piece and every time the RR cycle will stay the same (after export and playing from the very beginning of course).


----------



## [email protected] (May 19, 2020)

Cool, thanks for the help!


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (May 19, 2020)

Just finished writing a track using the library. Very easy to work with, and very playable!


----------



## Denkii (May 20, 2020)

I am late to the party but I have to say that I really, REALLY enjoy this library.
Worth it for the ability to get rid of my last EW library in my template alone. Silk had it's time.
This is so much more fun to fiddle around with.


----------



## zimm83 (May 20, 2020)

And now that everything has POLYLEGATO........
Man this changes everything.....When you layer this library with other ones that don't have that feature...you realize that this is missing in the other vst's.
Sooo good polylegato....


----------



## StrezovSampling (May 30, 2020)

Hey all!

We are about to end the Intro Pricing. Only 3 days left!

Here's a short behind the scenes video showing some of the amazing musicians from JADE in action.



We hope you enjoy the library and please remember if you have any requests for an update do not hesitate to post them here or send them to us directly!

Cheers!


----------



## Sid Francis (May 31, 2020)

Hey George

If you do not mind I utter some critics and wishes for a change, because for me the library up to now has been a big desillusion partly 
I was very satisfied with your freebie Xiao because it sounds nice and is very playable. But when the end version was published I was quite surprised. Nearly all sample developers, at least the bigger and more experienced ones, have stopped to create patches with crossfades between vib and non-vib for solo instruments. Because in the fading area you hear both samplesets and it doesn´t sound like a solo instrument anymore. So all your flutes are unusable for me, because my solo instruments are always quite exposed and the flutes sound like a flute section over a wide range. Fortunately there is an easy workaround: add patches with a hard switch in the middle of the mod wheel range, so at least those who are sensible for that problem have an alternative. You got this for example in the Cinematic Solo strings of Alex Walbank. Shure it is no perfect solution and a real controllable vib would be a fantastic gift. But unless you start to sample align the different samplesets or add an artificial vibrato a switchable solution (modwheel or better: keyswitch) would be fine, at least for me. 

Same goes for the plucked strings: If I turn up the modwheel playing tremolo and I switch back to single picking I got heavy vibrato in the plucked string . But I want to be able to choose which style I want. 3 keyswitches would solve that: tremolo, single pluck with vib and single pluck without vib. Should be no problem at all.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (May 31, 2020)

Sid Francis said:


> Hey George
> 
> If you do not mind I utter some critics and wishes for a change, because for me the library up to now has been a big desillusion partly
> I was very satisfied with your freebie Xiao because it sounds nice and is very playable. But when the end version was published I was quite surprised. Nearly all sample developers, at least the bigger and more experienced ones, have stopped to create patches with crossfades between vib and non-vib for solo instruments. Because in the fading area you hear both samplesets and it doesn´t sound like a solo instrument anymore. So all your flutes are unusable for me, because my solo instruments are always quite exposed and the flutes sound like a flute section over a wide range. Fortunately there is an easy workaround: add patches with a hard switch in the middle of the mod wheel range, so at least those who are sensible for that problem have an alternative. You got this for example in the Cinematic Solo strings of Alex Walbank. Shure it is no perfect solution and a real controllable vib would be a fantastic gift. But unless you start to sample align the different samplesets or add an artificial vibrato a switchable solution (modwheel or better: keyswitch) would be fine, at least for me.
> ...


Hi Sid,

Per the Forum rules, criticism belongs in another thread, not the developer's intro one.

Chris Siu started one *HERE*

But you can also start your own if you want. You can also write @Strezov directly.


----------



## Sid Francis (May 31, 2020)

As George wrote one post above:

_We hope you enjoy the library and please remember if you have any requests for an update do not hesitate to post them here or send them to us directly!_ 

I answered here.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (May 31, 2020)

Sid Francis said:


> As George wrote one post above:
> 
> _We hope you enjoy the library and please remember if you have any requests for an update do not hesitate to post them here or send them to us directly!_
> 
> I answered here.


Sorry.


----------



## Strezov (May 31, 2020)

Sid Francis said:


> Hey George
> 
> If you do not mind I utter some critics and wishes for a change, because for me the library up to now has been a big desillusion partly
> I was very satisfied with your freebie Xiao because it sounds nice and is very playable. But when the end version was published I was quite surprised. Nearly all sample developers, at least the bigger and more experienced ones, have stopped to create patches with crossfades between vib and non-vib for solo instruments. Because in the fading area you hear both samplesets and it doesn´t sound like a solo instrument anymore. So all your flutes are unusable for me, because my solo instruments are always quite exposed and the flutes sound like a flute section over a wide range. Fortunately there is an easy workaround: add patches with a hard switch in the middle of the mod wheel range, so at least those who are sensible for that problem have an alternative. You got this for example in the Cinematic Solo strings of Alex Walbank. Shure it is no perfect solution and a real controllable vib would be a fantastic gift. But unless you start to sample align the different samplesets or add an artificial vibrato a switchable solution (modwheel or better: keyswitch) would be fine, at least for me.
> ...


Yes, we had something like this in mind. The general performance idea was to have small difference in dynamic and timbre, but vibrato/non-vibrato. We also had some great suggestions about using different curves and other neat ideas we're trying out to make the instrument even more playable. We try to watch all channels (here, YouTube, Facebook, forums, etc.) but the best way to get more stuff done is by sending us an email through the contact form. Also, we plan on sending out a google survey document to everyone who bought the library and collect more ideas and feedback - so if you think of something that might improve your workflow and is within our company possibilities to do, we'll implement it. 
Meanwhile, you can change the CC controls from the Advanced options or use CC#11 to control dynamics within the solo instruments and keep non-vib / vib. 
@Pedro Camacho also sent us some great suggestions which we'll try in the next couple of weeks. 

No problem in writing down constructive feedback in this topic here in my opinion - after all we are all composers and we are all in the same boat, wanting to have better instruments at our disposal.  

And without giving up away too much we plan that this year will be mostly focused on that...


----------



## Pedro Camacho (May 31, 2020)

The library is amazing and a lifesaver for so many situations, I personally love it!
With some polish updates it can only get better and better and implement the vib/non-vib flawlessly. With the solid track record that @Strezov has in his sample libraries since ever I don't doubt this for a second.

Thank you George for making this!


----------



## StrezovSampling (Jun 1, 2020)

Intro Deal ends today! Only few hours left. We will send out a survey to everyone owning the library this week to gather some additional feedback and then go into production of a free update for JADE. We have some great ideas and also new recordings to share with you! 

Seth also sent us a lovely video writing some Kungfu music with JADE. Hope you enjoy!


----------



## axb312 (Jul 20, 2020)

@Strezov @StrezovSampling Just checking in and wondering whats cooking for Jade Ethnic Orchestra...

FYI, just got the email about the update for Wotan, but when I go to my products page it only shows an update for Freyja (to 1.2). proceeding to download Wotan via the downloader anyway...


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Jul 20, 2020)

axb312 said:


> @Strezov @StrezovSampling Just checking in and wondering whats cooking for Jade Ethnic Orchestra...
> 
> FYI, just got the email about the update for Wotan, but when I go to my products page it only shows an update for Freyja (to 1.2).


Maybe sending a mail is a better idea than bumping an old thread with the title "intro deal ends today".


----------



## axb312 (Jul 20, 2020)

DarkestShadow said:


> Maybe sending a mail is a better idea than bumping an old thread with the title "intro deal ends today".



My bad, didn't find any other thread related to Jade...perhaps thread title should be changed...


----------



## StrezovSampling (Jul 20, 2020)

axb312 said:


> @Strezov @StrezovSampling Just checking in and wondering whats cooking for Jade Ethnic Orchestra...
> 
> FYI, just got the email about the update for Wotan, but when I go to my products page it only shows an update for Freyja (to 1.2). proceeding to download Wotan via the downloader anyway...



We are almost done with the update, which might contain some new instruments....  But before we release it we want to gather some more user feedback.


----------



## Denkii (Jul 20, 2020)

Hnnnggghhhh!!! :o


----------



## lancemontgomery (Aug 21, 2020)

Sid Francis said:


> ...crossfades between vib and non-vib for solo instruments. Because in the fading area you hear both samplesets and it doesn´t sound like a solo instrument anymore. So all your flutes are unusable for me, because my solo instruments are always quite exposed and the flutes sound like a flute section over a wide range....
> 
> Same goes for the plucked strings: If I turn up the modwheel playing tremolo and I switch back to single picking I got heavy vibrato in the plucked string . But I want to be able to choose which style I want. 3 keyswitches would solve that: tremolo, single pluck with vib and single pluck without vib. Should be no problem at all.





Strezov said:


> Yes, we had something like this in mind. The general performance idea was to have small difference in dynamic and timbre, but vibrato/non-vibrato. We also had some great suggestions about using different curves and other neat ideas we're trying out to make the instrument even more playable.
> ...
> Meanwhile, you can change the CC controls from the Advanced options or use CC#11 to control dynamics within the solo instruments and keep non-vib / vib.
> @Pedro Camacho also sent us some great suggestions which we'll try in the next couple of weeks.





Strezov said:


> And without giving up away too much we plan that this year will be mostly focused on that...



Curious from @StrezovSampling if there is any update in the works yet regarding making these patches "even more playable" as you said. The library sounds great and I am close to purchasing for an approaching project, but the realism of solo instruments is key for me when they're exposed in a thin mix (re: @Sid Francis 's comments).

Also, any chance there are sales approaching, like Labor Day?


----------



## Strezov (Aug 22, 2020)

2020 is update year  we'll say more in the following weeks, but Jade update is also in the works already. We're even starting recording some exciting content pretty soon! 
We hope to be ready with this by the end of the year, fingers crossed.


----------



## Montisquirrel (Aug 24, 2020)

I hope you will add patches with all articulations for each instrument, so we don't need to open two or three different patches if we want legato, sustain and shorts of one instrument.
This is honestly much more important than any new recordings imo. 

Also, would be cool to get some preset-patches for the percussions, or am I missing something?


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 24, 2020)

Strezov said:


> We're even starting recording some exciting content pretty soon!



New content for Jade Ethnic Orchestra ? or for something else that's new ?


----------



## Strezov (Aug 24, 2020)

For Jade. Based on feedback we got during release. Same goes to keyswitch patches - @Montisquirrel 



Montisquirrel said:


> I hope you will add patches with all articulations for each instrument, so we don't need to open two or three different patches if we want legato, sustain and shorts of one instrument.
> This is honestly much more important than any new recordings imo.
> 
> Also, would be cool to get some preset-patches for the percussions, or am I missing something?


Use Kontakt's snapshots to go through the percussion presets. There are also some sound design ones by yours truly.

P.S. give us a bit time to organize and get some fresh air after the choir updates. Truth is we haven't had a day off since November. Last week was my first quality week off since January 2019!


----------



## Montisquirrel (Aug 25, 2020)

@Strezov Oh, havn't checked the snapshot function. Didn't know that (maybe update your manual, too)

And no hurry. Please take your time. It is already an awesome product. I just wanted to be sure the keyswitch patches are included.


----------



## danwool (Sep 7, 2020)

I'm glad to hear key-switched patches will be included in an update! 

I just bought this library, mainly for the ensemble patches, and it certainly delivers on those. The quality of the recordings of rest of the library are also impeccable. But I too was surprised by the lack of key-switched patches for many instruments - I actually came to this thread to see if I was missing something! I know some composers like to keep articulations on different MIDI channels, but that's never worked for me. Looking forward to the update.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Sep 7, 2020)

Montisquirrel said:


> I hope you will add patches with all articulations for each instrument, so we don't need to open two or three different patches if we want legato, sustain and shorts of one instrument.
> This is honestly much more important than any new recordings imo.
> 
> Also, would be cool to get some preset-patches for the percussions, or am I missing something?


On OTS website is a download section with a kontakt script for making your own keyswitches. It’s very simple to implement.
Used it with Afflatus, and works fine.


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 7, 2020)

Silence-is-Golden said:


> OTS website



EDIT : Oh.. I remembered It's Orange Tree Samples. It's an add-on Script for Kontakt called Mind Control. ($25.) 

https://www.orangetreesamples.com/products/categories/kontakt-addons

Thanks.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Sep 7, 2020)

@tack 's flexrouter is going to be the most advanced and powerful option for this, and also allows you to control articulations in a variety of ways other than keyswitching, or in conjunction with other methods. 

can use program change messages, cc messages, velocity based keyswitching, routing to multiple channels from multiple channels, ect.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Sep 8, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> EDIT : Oh.. I remembered It's Orange Tree Samples. It's an add-on Script for Kontakt called Mind Control. ($25.)
> 
> https://www.orangetreesamples.com/products/categories/kontakt-addons
> 
> Thanks.


or the free keyswitch router which I use 




__





Orange Tree Samples


Highly realistic bass and guitar sample libraries for KONTAKT.




www.orangetreesamples.com


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Sep 8, 2020)

ProfoundSilence said:


> @tack 's flexrouter is going to be the most advanced and powerful option for this, and also allows you to control articulations in a variety of ways other than keyswitching, or in conjunction with other methods.
> 
> can use program change messages, cc messages, velocity based keyswitching, routing to multiple channels from multiple channels, ect.


reaper only ..... if I remember correctly


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Sep 8, 2020)

Silence-is-Golden said:


> reaper only ..... if I remember correctly



flex router isnt reaper only, I've used it in cubase as well. It's not even a plugin, it's entirely within kontakt(also nice because I can use my same complicated keyswitch multi's in either daw). Just a multiscript you slap on top of your multi. 

you're confusing that with reaticulate, which jason also made. Ironically I don't use reaticulate because flexrouter solved my articulation management issues so well that I just didn't need the extra functionality that reaticulate provides.


----------



## Montisquirrel (Sep 8, 2020)

Silence-is-Golden said:


> On OTS website is a download section with a kontakt script for making your own keyswitches. It’s very simple to implement.
> Used it with Afflatus, and works fine.



Thank you, but no, I don't want to use this. Call me picky, but I wanna make music and I have no interest in programming my own keyswitches. From a customers point of view I think it is not asked too much to get keyswitches if a library offers an instrument with several articulations. I don't know the process of programming this kind of software and maybe it takes a lot of time, but I can see this feature in almost every library. Also, iirc Jades marketing talked about the "playability", and there is no real playability without keyswitches imo.

I don't wanna sound rude. This library is great and Strezov did an awesome job. If you need these kind of sounds you should by it. I am very thankful for this. And we know we will get an update in the near future, so everything is fine.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Sep 8, 2020)

Montisquirrel said:


> Thank you, but no, I don't want to use this. Call me picky, but I wanna make music and I have no interest in programming my own keyswitches. From a customers point of view I think it is not asked too much to get keyswitches if a library offers an instrument with several articulations. I don't know the process of programming this kind of software and maybe it takes a lot of time, but I can see this feature in almost every library. Also, iirc Jades marketing talked about the "playability", and there is no real playability without keyswitches imo.
> 
> I don't wanna sound rude. This library is great and Strezov did an awesome job. If you need these kind of sounds you should by it. I am very thankful for this. And we know we will get an update in the near future, so everything is fine.


there is a script that literally just has 2 parameters.... number of keyswitches and starting key. 

i.e. 20 keyswitches, C-2

itll send them to kontakt channels[a]1 to*4*


----------



## danwool (Sep 8, 2020)

ProfoundSilence said:


> there is a script that literally just has 2 parameters.... number of keyswitches and starting key.
> 
> i.e. 20 keyswitches, C-2
> 
> itll send them to kontakt channels[a]1 to*4*


I'm with monti. I'm sure I could figure it out if spent some time on it, but I don't even know what this is referring to. I've never installed a script. It's never come up before.


----------



## StrezovSampling (Sep 10, 2020)

Hey everyone,

Today we sent out a customer survey to everyone who bought JADE.

We are atm working on a very comprehensive update, so your feedback in that survey is very appreciated.
If you did not get the link, please contact our support. 

The update will definitely include keyswitch patches, as well as new instruments.


----------



## danwool (Sep 10, 2020)

If it's not imminent, a preview of Jade's comprehensive update would be useful for those considering a purchase. ....ideally an update or a preview within the next 11 day, if you catch my meaning.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Sep 10, 2020)

where is that intro deal that always ends today? :D


----------



## axb312 (Sep 10, 2020)

danwool said:


> If it's not imminent, a preview of Jade's comprehensive update would be useful for those considering a purchase. ....ideally an update or a preview within the next 11 day, if you catch my meaning.


Amen


----------



## danwool (Sep 12, 2020)

I had only been using Jade for a few days when I received their survey. If I got it today, I'd be a lot more critical about the solo patches. 

The ensembles all sound great, but as mentioned elsewhere in this thread, the solo patches sound like two instruments whenever the modwheel is used, and not all the way down or all the way up. As such, until there's an update that fixes this, I won't be using/can't use Jade for anything except the ensemble patches...which really are lovely.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 26, 2020)

Hi @StrezovSampling ,

Hope you are doing well. 

Any feedback on when you expect to release the JADE update, with Keyswitch presets, and additional material ?

That would be very helpful once it is released. 

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## StrezovSampling (Oct 26, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> Hi @StrezovSampling ,
> 
> Hope you are doing well.
> 
> ...



Sorry can't give out any details yet, besides that it's going to be way bigger than expected. We had so many great suggestions in that survey, we wan't to make sure we include as many as possible. The wait will be worth it.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 26, 2020)

StrezovSampling said:


> Sorry can't give out any details yet, besides that it's going to be way bigger than expected. We had so many great suggestions in that survey, we wan't to make sure we include as many as possible. The wait will be worth it.



OK. Thanks.

Looking forward to the big JADE update, whenever you are ready to release it, and very excited about the new content/improvements.


----------



## zimm83 (Oct 27, 2020)

Is it true that you are also working on a Afflatus update ?


----------



## Strezov (Oct 27, 2020)

zimm83 said:


> Is it true that you are also working on a Afflatus update ?


Correct. And we're pretty excited about this!

P.S. again, it's a free update based on the answers from the survey we made a while ago, as well as the input we received from our contact support form since the release


----------



## zimm83 (Oct 27, 2020)

Strezov said:


> Correct. And we're pretty excited about this!
> 
> P.S. again, it's a free update based on the answers from the survey we made a while ago, as well as the input we received from our contact support form since the release


Yeah. Thanks ! Fantastic !
Strezov rules !


----------



## MA-Simon (Dec 15, 2020)

:D How's the update shaping up?


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 28, 2020)

Hi,

Given we only have three days left to go in 2020, I'm beginning to doubt that we will see the JADE Ethnic Orchestra update released this year. 

@StrezovSampling , hopefully we can enjoy the update early next year. 

Happy New Year ! 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## Strezov (Dec 30, 2020)

Hi guys -- Merry Christmas! After putting a lot of work on a number of fronts we had some time off at the end of December and will start with the Jade update first thing in the new year. 
We already have the recordings of the new material (based on user feedback we received!) and improved the internal mapping/playability on a lot of instruments - wherever possible. So in the new year we expect to work on multi patches and the new instruments that we recorded.

Happy new year!


----------



## Nate Johnson (Jan 10, 2021)

Strezov said:


> Hi guys -- Merry Christmas! After putting a lot of work on a number of fronts we had some time off at the end of December and will start with the Jade update first thing in the new year.
> We already have the recordings of the new material (based on user feedback we received!) and improved the internal mapping/playability on a lot of instruments - wherever possible. So in the new year we expect to work on multi patches and the new instruments that we recorded.
> 
> Happy new year!


Any special offers coming to the table for people (like me) that just discovered the desire for this collection?


----------



## DimensionsTomorrow (Jan 29, 2021)

*Bump* Also wondering if there is an ETA for the update and if there are plans for a sale to accompany it?


----------



## Montisquirrel (Jan 29, 2021)

Wild guess: It will be an anniversary release in April.


----------



## DimensionsTomorrow (Jan 29, 2021)

Montisquirrel said:


> Wild guess: It will be an anniversary release in April.


That timing would actually be great. Just paying off the holiday purchases this month, lol.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jan 29, 2021)

I believe they mentioned Q2, so we're not far off!


----------



## axb312 (Apr 4, 2021)

StrezovSampling said:


> Sorry can't give out any details yet, besides that it's going to be way bigger than expected. We had so many great suggestions in that survey, we wan't to make sure we include as many as possible. The wait will be worth it.


Hello Mr. Strezov. How is the update coming along?


----------



## Ryan Fultz (Apr 7, 2021)

Hopefully soon, I was so sad when it wasn't on sale during blackfriday, have a chunck of change just waiting for it to be on sale.


----------



## Sid Francis (Apr 8, 2021)

I also hope for a soon improvement because... it is a shame but I haven´t used a single instrument since I bought the lib. It was just "not yet in shape" :-(


----------



## DimensionsTomorrow (Apr 8, 2021)

Sid Francis said:


> I also hope for a soon improvement because... it is a shame but I haven´t used a single instrument since I bought the lib. It was just "not yet in shape" :-(


That bad, huh? I hope the update is a good one.


----------



## Evans (Apr 8, 2021)

DimensionsTomorrow said:


> That bad, huh? I hope the update is a good one.


No, it is not "that bad."

Commentary from a working composer:





Best Chinese Instrument libraries 2019?


Hi everyone, What are my options when I am looking for a Guqin? Has anybody tried one or possibly several and can recommend his/her favourite? I would really like to be able to make use of glissandi and while I am at it the option to choose between modern steel strings and traditional silk...




vi-control.net


----------



## Lukas (Apr 13, 2021)

JADE Ethnic Orchestra Update + Sale


JADE Ethnic Orchestra Update + Sale




www.strezov-sampling.com


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 13, 2021)

Hi,

I installed the 1.1 JADE update, but I don't have any of the Key-Switched Instruments, I only see individual articulations. Any idea what I'm missing here ?

Any help to fix this would be appreciated. 

Thanks. 

i.e. Here is what my Plucked Presets show :


----------



## holywilly (Apr 13, 2021)

I download the update only and replace the instrument folder, copy the sample content then you are good to go.


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 13, 2021)

Hi,

OK, I fixed the issue of no KS Instruments showing up in 1.1, I had to replace the Instruments folder manually, by deleting the old on, and placing the new one in the same location. I thought the new Instruments would automatically replace the older one when I un-rared it, but that's not the case.

Oh, I also copied the new 1.1 Update Samples folder contents to the original Samples Folder. to add the new samples in 1.1 

All good now. Looking forward to enjoy JADE with Key-Switches, and all the improvements, and new instruments.


----------



## babylonwaves (Apr 14, 2021)

For those who're interested in key switching Jade - We'll start making logic/cubase/cakewalk/s1 templates this week. they'll come with the next Art Conductor 7 update.


----------



## Simon Ravn (Apr 14, 2021)

This seems like an amazing update! I have been very critical of the orginal release, especially regarding the legatos+crossfading not working well. This seems to improve that AND add new instruments + features. Thx!


----------



## Lode_Runner (Apr 14, 2021)

Looking forward to the new instruments. Thank you Strezov


----------



## Lukas (Apr 14, 2021)

babylonwaves said:


> For those who're interested in key switching Jade - We'll start making logic/cubase/cakewalk/s1 templates this week. they'll come with the next Art Conductor 7 update.


Cool


----------



## zedmaster (Apr 14, 2021)

Awesome! Really great to see that you're running the extra mile to polish an already amazing product.


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Apr 16, 2021)

After some days of comparing, watching videos and hesitating I couldn´t stand this deal  

Watching chinese kung fu-, swordsplay-, wire fu- and martial arts-flicks since my childhood till today (like A Touch Of Zen, Seven Samurai, Ninja in the Dragons Den, etc. plus all kind of modern korean- and japanese drama-, horror- and actionmovies) I had to get this library to write my own classic martial arts hero or samurai/ninja invasion track  I think it will also fit perfectly into modern hybrid music for scifi/cyberpunk animes like "ghost in the shell" and "akira".

Downloading now <3


----------



## DimensionsTomorrow (Apr 16, 2021)

Sunny Schramm said:


> After some days of comparing, watching videos and hesitating I couldn´t stand this deal
> 
> Watching chinese kung fu-, swordsplay-, wire fu- and martial arts-flicks since my childhood till today (like A Touch Of Zen, Seven Samurai, Ninja in the Dragons Den, etc. plus all kind of modern korean- and japanese drama-, horror- and actionmovies) I had to get this library to write my own classic martial arts hero or samurai/ninja invasion track  I think it will also fit perfectly into modern hybrid music for scifi/cyberpunk animes like "ghost in the shell" and "akira".
> 
> Downloading now <3


Yeah, I’m in sort of the same boat. I’m a big fan of the old Shaw Brothers movies and Hong Kong action and art films. Not to mention all the classic kung fu-inspired hip hop stuff. I was drooling when I came across this after its release, but I missed out on it the first time around and it was a bit too pricey for me at the regular price. This sale was a no brainer for me as it fits into my dreams of channeling my inner Lalo Schifrin for some hybrid creations.

I’ve lived in Japan for about half my life (almost all of my adult life) and I’ve had the opportunity to visit Hong Kong quite a number of times, and it has become one of my favorite cities in the world. After downloading this, I’m hoping that once the pandemic ends I can visit again and take in a Chinese orchestral performance as many of these instruments are still a mystery to me.


----------



## Pedro Camacho (Apr 16, 2021)

Fantastic!!!!


----------



## DimensionsTomorrow (Apr 17, 2021)

I almost forgot about the cool microphone stereo spread feature. Definitely worth messing around with if you haven’t.


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Apr 17, 2021)

I love the sound of the close mics alone with some reverb and the full stereo spreading. Could be the default setting for everything for me


----------



## AndreBoulard (Apr 17, 2021)

DimensionsTomorrow said:


> I almost forgot about the cool microphone stereo spread feature. Definitely worth messing around with if you haven’t.


Man totally forgot about that. I felt something in some are abit thine but overall that's what oriental instrument are but solos and drums are amazing. I'll try the stereo fx which I totally forgot lol. Thanks for bringing it up.


----------



## DimensionsTomorrow (Apr 17, 2021)

AndreBoulard said:


> Man totally forgot about that. I felt something in some are abit thine but overall that's what oriental instrument are but solos and drums are amazing. I'll try the stereo fx which I totally forgot lol. Thanks for bringing it up.


Yeah. I had just watched the original videos before ordering and still managed to forget about it in all the excitement, so I figured I wouldn’t be alone. 😂👍🏻


----------



## AMBi (Apr 22, 2021)

Loving it so far and how much character each instrument has but just one niggle 

I'm noticing the non-vibrato layer is significantly quieter than the vibrato one on most instruments so switching between them live is a bit weird. 
I know it's triggered by being on the lower dynamics of the mod wheel but I'd love to switch between them at a similar volume.

Has anyone found a workaround for this? Or am I just missing a setting?


----------



## MA-Simon (Apr 22, 2021)

AMBi said:


> Or am I just missing a setting?


I would have liked to see those seperated in Keyswitches also.


----------



## Sid Francis (Apr 22, 2021)

Also one of my original wishes... for the same reason


----------



## AMBi (Apr 22, 2021)

The velocity dynamic influence option seems like it would help this, but it unfortunately doesn't make big enough of a volume difference and its still too quiet

Other than that one of the best libraries I've used so far and it still feels like I'm only just scratching the surface


----------



## StrezovSampling (Apr 26, 2021)

Final week of the sale has started! 

@MA-Simon maybe we can split them out in a potential future update.


----------



## Toecutter (Apr 26, 2021)

StrezovSampling said:


> maybe we can split them out in a potential future update.


Please do! Setting up Jade on my template and miss having vib and non-vib on their own ks. At least as an option? Thanks for considering it


----------



## Braveheart (Apr 26, 2021)

I’m on the fence on this one. Already have EW Silk and UVI World Suite, so I’m not sure if I need it.


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Apr 26, 2021)

Braveheart said:


> I’m on the fence on this one. Already have EW Silk and UVI World Suite, so I’m not sure if I need it.


dont try to resist


----------



## Braveheart (Apr 26, 2021)

Sunny Schramm said:


> dont try to resist


Before paying that amount of money as a hobbyist, sometimes I must


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Apr 26, 2021)

Braveheart said:


> Before paying that amount of money as a hobbyist, sometimes I must


Yeah, thats right - I´m a hobbyist too but to weak to resist most of the time. #NoodleMonth


----------



## holywilly (Apr 28, 2021)

The throat singing worth every penny!


----------



## CoffeeLover (Apr 28, 2021)

StrezovSampling said:


> Final week of the sale has started!


i already have EW RA so im good.

ofcourse i bloody want it! 😃
will i be able to buy it on the 1st of May,on my payday?


----------



## chrisav (Apr 28, 2021)

Just ordered a copy but was charged double 🙀 now there's two copies of the library in my and twice the amount withdrawn from my bank account. Hoping support can sort it out fast, because that's a lot of money 😭😬

Edit: Sorted, must've been my bank messing something up. Huge relief 😂


----------



## Mike Fox (Apr 28, 2021)

chrisav said:


> Just ordered a copy but was charged double 🙀 now there's two copies of the library in my and twice the amount withdrawn from my bank account. Hoping support can sort it out fast, because that's a lot of money 😭😬
> 
> Edit: Sorted, must've been my bank messing something up. Huge relief 😂


Glad you got it sorted! Either way, Strezov has some of the best customer service in the industry. I’m sure they would have gotten it fixed for you real quick. 👍


----------



## chrisav (Apr 28, 2021)

Mike Fox said:


> Glad you got it sorted! Either way, Strezov has some of the best customer service in the industry. I’m sure they would have gotten it fixed for you real quick. 👍


Absolutely, they replied to me in just ten minutes, I'm mighty impressed!


----------



## gedlig (Apr 29, 2021)

Seeing as a few instruments were added with this update, maybe there's a chance a qudi could also get added sometime in the future?


----------



## DimensionsTomorrow (Apr 29, 2021)

I’ve been using this all day today and it is just fabulous. It kind of raises the bar for my other sample libraries to be honest. Quality and quantity. 

The is my first time buying from Streznov and I wouldn’t hesitate to buy from them again. I see why they have such a good reputation.


----------



## CoffeeLover (Apr 29, 2021)

"Offer ends May 1 2021."
does that mean it is the last day of the sale or does it mean the offer stops on May 1st?
thanks


----------



## StrezovSampling (Apr 29, 2021)

CoffeeLover said:


> "Offer ends May 1 2021."
> does that mean it is the last day of the sale or does it mean the offer stops on May 1st?
> thanks


The last minute you will be able to buy JADE at 40% off is May 1st 23:59 EEST server time.


----------



## CoffeeLover (Apr 29, 2021)

thats fantastic! 
thank you very much!


----------



## DSmolken (Apr 30, 2021)

For all my "I got so many samples to edit I might never actually produce another track of music again" angst, went and bought it. Heh.


----------



## LudovicVDP (Apr 30, 2021)

Off course I was gonna buy it... So it's downloading right now 
Been waiting for this for a loooong time. 


Quick question though (and apologies if this has been discussed earlier in one of those 22 pages I confess I didn't go back to...)

I'm getting 2 download links. The library and the update. Should I download both? Or is the update already included in the first link and the upgrade is only for those who already had the library?

@StrezovSampling
Thanks.


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Apr 30, 2021)

LudovicVDP said:


> Off course I was gonna buy it... So it's downloading right now
> Been waiting for this for a loooong time.
> 
> 
> ...


I´ve downloaded only the big library and all the ks-patches were there - so it should be the full 1.1 version.


----------



## LudovicVDP (Apr 30, 2021)

Sunny Schramm said:


> I´ve downloaded only the big library and all the ks-patches were there - so it should be the full 1.1 version.


Thanks mate.


----------



## Braveheart (Apr 30, 2021)

Finally gave in and bought Jade Orchestra. I had the really bad idea to use the Downloader. It's in beta version and unreliable. After around 30 GB of download, it has reset and restarted everything! I will download manually instead...


----------



## DSmolken (Apr 30, 2021)

I don't have fiber so others might get better speeds, but mine downloaded on the third try. That try took almost 10 hours, because each new attempt starts over completely instead of keeping the parts which already completed. But hey, it's beta, it's good to test it and see how it works.


----------



## Braveheart (May 1, 2021)

DSmolken said:


> I don't have fiber so others might get better speeds, but mine downloaded on the third try. That try took almost 10 hours, because each new attempt starts over completely instead of keeping the parts which already completed. But hey, it's beta, it's good to test it and see how it works.


And it’s showing only 4 of the 12 products I own from them. I’ll avoid it until further notice.


----------



## CoffeeLover (May 1, 2021)

Bought a new 2tb ssd on amazon 
have to wait until it arrives and then ill download the library.


----------



## LudovicVDP (May 1, 2021)

Damn... It takes some time to set all those instruments in the template !!!!

But If I don't do that, I will never remember all I have and what all those instruments with a name I won't pronounce sound like :-D


----------



## Instrugramm (May 2, 2021)

Damn, missed the sale by a day, looks like it's gonna be Talinn for now and Jade once it goes on sale again.


----------



## JonSolo (May 2, 2021)

I caved and got this last night. No regrets. It sounds great and will be used in many pieces I have on ice.


----------



## SquirrelMan (May 3, 2021)

I got Jade with the 40% off sale and finally got around to installing it. I'm only about 2 minutes in and it looks like on the Pipa and the Yangqin KS patches (The first two instruments I tried!) there's absolutely no velocity sensing on the tremolo KS? So anytime you switch to tremolo, it's always full on top velocity no matter how soft you play. So that means if I'm going to switch to the tremolo KS I have to make sure that I'm playing the sustain KS at top velocity so that's it's not jarring when the tremolo comes in.

How did the beta testers miss this when I found it my first 2 minutes with the library?

EDIT: Just tried the Guqin SusTrem patch. Same thing. I guess Strezov cut and paste his KS scripts or something so they'll all have the issue with the tremolo? 

If I paid full price I'd be really annoyed but at 40% off I'm gonna cut my losses and put this one aside until they fix this and make the library playable. I'm too busy to beta test a library like this for free.


----------



## JohnG (May 3, 2021)

SquirrelMan said:


> anytime you switch to tremolo, it's always full on top velocity


Use cc1 mod wheel


----------



## JGRaynaud (May 4, 2021)

SquirrelMan said:


> How did the beta testers miss this when I found it my first 2 minutes with the library?


We didn't miss anything. It's not velocity based for the tremolos. It's controlled by using the modwheel (cc1, modulation) as JohnG said just above. I'm pretty sure it's explained in the manual of the library


----------

